# Bond-Lost Golden in MA



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Each day is a new beginning, each new day brings the promise of Hope.
*_

Gabby's dad, Ch Thornelea's Bond...James Bond escaped from Wrentham, Mass.

Please light a candle and say a prayer that Bond is found and reunited with his owner Carol.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> _*Each day is a new beginning, each new day brings the promise of Hope.
> *_


Thanks !!

We have started a new thread, for a fresh start for the return of Bond. Wishing Positive thoughts for his return !!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

I love the idea of starting a new thread. Keeping my fingers crossed for Bond every day! Never underestimate a golden!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Prayers said and candle lit, with hopes that Bond and his family are happily reunited very soon!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope this new thread will keep the positive feeling of hope alive. I really, really wish for a good outcome. Please Bond, come home to your people. Be a true 007, and find your way home, whatever the circumstances!


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Praying for sweet Bond! Come home, baby!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

On my way to light a candle for Carol and Bond.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lit a candle for Bond to light his way back home to Carol.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, I will continue in prayer for Bond, and his safety and return, for as long as he is missing. I pray to a God who is all knowing and He has not let anyone find him to date, so he remains on my prayer list until he is found or God tells me to stop. :wavey:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Still praying for Bond's safe return.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond, praying he will be reunited with Carol soon x


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thinking of Bond, Carol, and all the devoted volunteers- hoping for that miracle.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Dear Lord bless this new thread with new hope & faith. That Bond will be home safe in Carols arms soon. Amen
Candle lit prayers said Thanks guys for the new more hopeful thread


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond's safe return and prayer said that today is the day he is found and returned to Carol. 

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Another candle lit, another prayer said.

Remember that our candles go out after 48 hours, so please light another when yours begins to gutter.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am just catching up, wow sorry what happened on here, hope bond is well,and carol gets him back.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I also lit a new candle. I hope Bond shows himself.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

Bond's Facebook page just updated:

Here is what we accomplished, week ending 8/10/14
1. Because the expanded search area posting of last week
was in question by a few Facebook followers, after we reported
it to be complete, it was decided that members of the Bond Team
would do a visual confirmation of those towns in question. 
We are pleased to state that all of the areas were posted as we originally stated and want to thank the hard working volunteers that made that happen.
2. This week the area was again expanded to include Westwood, Dover, Milford, Taunton, Mendon, Raynham, and Sharon. Posting of these areas continue and will be on going this week.
3. Phone outreach has reported: 
They have addressed all of the area vets, shelters, groomers, ACO's, training schools, DPW, town police, trash haulers, etc. The process of one-to-one phone calls will continue with a weekly reminder that we are still looking for Bond. Several more fliers were hand delivered to area vets and kennels this week.
4. The Internet Lost Dog sites have been watched daily. Many Internet findings were followed and found not to be Bond.
5. All possible "sightings" were investigated promptly and followed up again the next day or within two days.
6. Possible sightings:
Wrentham: Interstate 495 North—Large animal strike. Mansfield ACO confirms not a dog but a fox or coyote. Foxboro ACO also confirmed same.
North Walpole: North St.—loose Golden running along street.
East Walpole: "Gold colored" dog running behind Middle school. Bond volunteer found loose yellow lab and Walpole ACO was phoned.
Franklin: Forest St.—Golden Retriever seen along wood line loose and then ran into the woods. Walked area, posted neighborhood, placed game camera in the area of the sighting. After 3 days no photos on camera. Pulled the camera.
Norton: ACO called with possible rescue. After speaking with him, he had picked up a 2 year old female.
Norton Animal Shelter: Shelter volunteers phoned in to report they had a Golden Retriever. After conversation with shelter worker it was determined to be the same dog the ACO had already phoned about.
7. We would like to address the loose Golden in Leominster:
The woman that called the sighting in would not give us a street address for what ever reason; therefore, the Leominster ACO was called. For those of you that remarked we could have done a "reverse look-up" of her number, the phone she used had a restricted number. For those of you that believe you can trace
a restricted number I assure you it only happens on TV. We have heard nothing more about this dog and can only hope the caller was mistaken or that the dog has been reunited with his human family.
8. Volunteers have been called to help with our door-to-door walk. Walkers have agreed to submit to a CORI check by the Wrentham Police. This process has just started.
9. Local cable TV stations have been contacted and several have offered to run the Bond flyer on their daily loop.
We wish to thank all of our volunteers for their dedication to this effort and to all of our positive Facebook followers. 
.
The Bond Team


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was in Bellingham and Medway today and happy to say that they took my recommendation and placed Bond posters on the main roads.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Let's not give up hope everyone. Bond may very well still be out there frightened & scared but still hanging on. Dogs have been missing longer than this and still managed to be found or even find their way home. How about everyone lighting another candle to help light his way. We haven't given up Bond, you're still very much in our thoughts.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle

Pete & Woody


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Where is he. Come on Bond, pop your head out so you can go home.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I've watched this from afar and I'm certainly sympathetic to the owners loss, but IMO after this amount of time, Bond probably is living with another family. At some point someone may ask questions and hopefully, it will lead to his return, but if he hasn't been found as many dogs are, hit by a car, then I truly believe he has been taken in. Why they don't return him is sad, but obvious in today's society. Someone got something for free and didn't have to work at having an incredible dog. I continue to hope that he will turn up and be returned. As an owner it would be devastating not to know where your dog is and if he is safe.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe. But there was a Golden just a few months ago that wandered out of the woods after being lost a year, and she had from all appearances been foraging and taking care of herself in the woods the whole time. So it could happen.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

It certainly could happen, but I'd rather think a kind family took him in and he is warm and dry and fed well than he was still roaming alone looking for food. The entire situation is very sad and I would hate to have to be put in her situation.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's what keeps tugging at my heart strings...what if this were my dog. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I've watched this from afar and I'm certainly sympathetic to the owners loss, but IMO after this amount of time, Bond probably is living with another family. At some point someone may ask questions and hopefully, it will lead to his return, but if he hasn't been found as many dogs are, hit by a car, then I truly believe he has been taken in. Why they don't return him is sad, but obvious in today's society. Someone got something for free and didn't have to work at having an incredible dog. I continue to hope that he will turn up and be returned. As an owner it would be devastating not to know where your dog is and if he is safe.


Yes, I agree with Tayla's Mom, that it is a real good possibility that Bond is in a home somewhere. I have thought this for 2-3 weeks now. I think there has been enough noise that if he is in a home somewhere, that who ever has him is just ignoring the signs and want him that badly as to not say anything. That being the case, I think whoever has him will probably get him a collar and a name tag and try to make up a story on him, so that when they go to a vet, there is not much going to be asked. However, I think a vet that is worth there credentials will discover his tattoo and will start to wonder. I would rather the end of the Bond story end this way than he be laying out in a field somewhere. However, I will continue to pray that Carol and he are reunited soon.:wavey:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so glad that this new thread for formed. Too bad the other one had to be closed. :no: Let's find Bond! Praying for Bond's safe retrun.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bentman2 said:


> Yes, I will continue in prayer for Bond, and his safety and return, for as long as he is missing. I pray to a God who is all knowing and He has not let anyone find him to date, so he remains on my prayer list until he is found or God tells me to stop. :wavey:


Yes! Amen!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Let's not give up hope everyone. Bond may very well still be out there frightened & scared but still hanging on. Dogs have been missing longer than this and still managed to be found or even find their way home. How about everyone lighting another candle to help light his way. We haven't given up Bond, you're still very much in our thoughts.
> 
> Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle
> 
> Pete & Woody


I agree, and well said !!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

This message was posted on the FB page.

One last word for today....
If you have any information regarding a loose dog or possible sightings, please do not post here or send a private message. Please CALL 603-339-2702 or 781-956-9815.
We have people who are available to check out any and all information regarding Bond.
Thanks!!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Candel lit & Prayers said. COME HOME BOND


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

This note was posted today on the Bond FB page. FYI.

A Note From Us To You
We want to let you know that every chance we get, we do read your comments. With that being said...
We want to thank you for all of your suggestions. We have implemented many of these as the investigation has moved forward. We continue to follow up with those ideas we have not yet pursued and we continue regular check-ins with all of the key businesses, websites, individuals and groups who are helping us keep Bond's disappearance front and center. Generating sightings is our number one goal, so awareness that Bond is missing and that there is a hotline to call continues to be a priority. Flyers, postings, handouts and discussions with residents of the search area will ensure that when there is a sighting, the phone number to call will be at hand.
While we read every suggestion on this forum, please understand that we cannot respond individually to each post. Often it is something that has been suggested before, or it could be something we are either currently doing or have looked into and/or discounted for various reasons. Some groups we have decided to work with and have decided against the utilization of others based on the personal experiences of trusted people. Please keep the suggestions coming here but do not call or text the Bond Phone to complain that we have not answered your post or tried your favorite animal communicator. Please DO call the Bond Phone if you have a sighting! This is what the Bond Phone is for and we'd like to keep that line as open as possible for incoming information.
Regarding sightings, there is a reason why we do not post more information about those specifics. Our investigation has already been compromised by well-meaning people attempting to take the search into their own hands. Interference with planned search strategies, groundwork, cameras and feeding stations will not help bring Bond home! Yes, we are also working closely with Animal Control Officers in the surrounding areas; these folks know the lay of the land, know the people and in some cases know the loose dogs that may look like Bond.
A common suggestion that we'd like to address: ramping up the broadcasting of the reward money. Animal Control Officers, police and lost dog professionals are united in advising against this. This is why our posters say REWARD but do not list the amount. If a large amount of money is shouted out to the world, fortune hunters come looking for easy money and end up chasing dogs into parts unknown. Yes, there are exceptions, but most lost pets are reunited with their owners because of the sharp eyeballs of good people who love animals and want to help from the heart, not to line their wallets.
We hope that this explains the reasons behind some of the actions taken to find Bond. We have drawn heavily from the experiences of missing animal professionals, people who have lost pets before, animal behaviorists and ACOs. If we are doing something, there is a reason behind it. If we are not doing something, there might be a reason for that, too, but send us your ideas anyway! We've already utilized many suggestions put forth here. The outpouring of support from everyone here on this forum and around the country continues to sustain us.
We believe that Bond is alive and well, and we will rejoice together with you when he is reunited with Carol. Thank you for your love and support!
The Bond Search Team


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think of all the dogs that go missing, no matter what breed they are.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond, prayers for his safe return. 

Reminder all, candles go out after 24 hours. Visit the Gratefulness Candle GRF site to light a new one. 

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Candles lit Sandy...still pulling for a safe return!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Another candle lit Prayers going out for Carol & Bond. And as Goldens are best said for all who are lost no matter what breed. Praying for good news this weekend!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Prayers said and candles lit for Bond and Carol.

There aren't lots of candles lit right now. We need more!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I lit a new candle and said a prayer for Bond.

Reminder all, the candles go out after 24 hours, there are several that are close to going out. Please light a new candle to help Bond find his way back to Carol and say a prayer for his safe return. 

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit and I continue to hope and pray he is reunited with Carol.


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

Candle lit for Bond! Come home, sweet baby!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

This is the latest from the Bond Facebook page dated week ending 8/17.
I pray every night for Bond's return..

Here’s what we accomplished, week ending 8/17/14

We are still expanding our posting into Westwood, Dover, Milford, Taunton, Mendon, Raynham, Sharon. We are going back into Wrentham and re-posting areas where the flyers have been removed or fallen victim to the weather.

Phone outreach has reported: 
They have addressed all of the area vets, shelters, groomers, ACOs, training schools, DPW, town police, trash haulers, etc. 
The process of one-to-one phone calls will continue with a weekly reminder that we are still looking for Bond. Several more fliers were hand delivered to area vets and kennels this week.

The internet Lost Dog sites have been watched daily.
Many internet findings were followed and found not to be Bond. All possible "sightings" were investigated promptly and followed up
again the next day or within two days.

Possible sightings:
Foxboro: Man reported seeing loose golden running in field behind homes at Central and Merrigan Way. He further stated he has never seen a loose dog in that area. Owner of dog located by our volunteer and reports dog’s family visiting a relative living on Central Street.

Western New York: Bond follower sent text with a “found" golden. After looking at the photo attached to the listing, it was determined not to be Bond.

New Hampshire: Bond follower sent text with a “found" golden seen on Craigslist. After looking at the posted flyer it was determined not to be Bond.

New York: Bond follower sent text with a Craigslist posting of a found golden in Knoxville, Tenn. After looking at the photo it was determined not to be Bond. 

Narraganset, RI: Bond follower driving past roadside fish stand texted photos of on-leash golden with a customer. They took several photos while passing the restaurant, after looking closely at several photos it was determined not to be Bond.

Norfolk: Post on Facebook alerting us to Golden clipped by passing car on Pond Street and was able to run into the soccer fields after being hit. Norfolk Police verified accident but told us dog's owner had been in touch with them. Also that the dog was wearing a red bandana.

Norfolk: Caller alerts us to possible Bond sighting around Stoney Brook. Because of the call from the night before and the close proximity of Stoney Brook, the caller was asked if the dog was wearing a red bandana. The caller was positive the dog did have on a red bandana.

Volunteers went on-site to confirm the missing dog was not Bond. While at the Pond Street soccer field we were able to meet the owner of the missing dog and the tracking team. This dog in Norfolk is a medium sized mixed breed yellow dog wearing a red bandana.
We passed the phone number of the Bond follower to the tracker and hope this sighting will help find this missing dog. We will also assist them if we are called by a Bond follower with another sighting of this dog.

We will still respond to all sightings in Norfolk.

Franklin: Loose Golden in driveway on Skyline Drive. Caller tells us that he never sees loose dogs in his neighborhood. After canvasing the neighborhood we found several families own Goldens. We posted the area and will make periodic drive by's to see if we can confirm this sighting.

A special thank you goes out to our new out of state volunteers…welcome!

Volunteers have been called to help with our door-to-door walk. Walkers have agreed to submit to a CORI check by the Wrentham Police. This process has just started. Anyone wishing to join this effort please post us on Facebook.

We wish to thank all of our volunteers for their dedication to this effort and to all of our positive Facebook followers. 

The Bond Team


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

goldenca said:


> This is the latest from the Bond Facebook page dated week ending 8/17.
> I pray every night for Bond's return..
> 
> Here’s what we accomplished, week ending 8/17/14
> ...


Still crossing fingers.:crossfing


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

New update, or rather a request, from the Bond page. Posted approximately at 8:00 pm on 8/18/14.

Folks,
As you know from our past posts, we have worked very closely with area ACO’s, police, vets, groomers, shelters, local businesses, etc., to establish relationships with them in our effort to bring Bond home. We cannot stress enough how important these relationships are to the search.
Recently, it was brought to our attention that the Attleboro shelter is receiving calls from someone named Paula, checking to see if Bond has been turned in to them. They are also receiving calls from our volunteers on a regular schedule for the same reason. We, and the shelter, do not want to see a duplication of effort. We do not want to jeopardize our relationship with anyone, so we are asking that, although we understand your desire to help, please work through the system. Paula, if you are reading this, please contact us through the private message system. We will be happy to add you to the volunteer list of callers. This will keep our contacts in the community happy, and will further aid in the effort to bring Bond home.
Also, as another reminder: if you have a sighting or any information regarding the whereabouts of Bond, please either call or text 603-339-2702 or 781-956-9815.
Thank you!
The Bond Team


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More prayers said and candles lit for Bond. Still hoping...

We need more candles to light Bond's way home. Not many left.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lit a new candle, prayers Bond is found safe and returned to his family.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Keeping the faith...candles lit...

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle

Pete & Woody


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I have lit a new candle for Bond. Praying he comes home soon x


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A candle lit for Bond's safe return to Carol.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Anoher candle lit & Prayers said.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Prayers for good news for Bond & Carol. Candles lit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*

Praying that Bond is found safe and sound and praying for Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond to light his way back home to Carol, prayers to watch over him.


Reminder all, the candles go out after 48 hours, light a new one here-

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

My one wish each morning and night is that Bond be reunited with Carol. I continue to hope and pray he is safe until he is back home.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

There is a hopeful feeling I have for Bond: that he is in a safe and loving place and is being well taken care of by someone. Somehow I just can't lose that hopefulness that Carol will see her boy again and he will be just fine.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

*Never give up!*

This is why you NEVER give up! Even if there are no sightings-never give up! This GSD was lost for 2 years ! Prayers continue for a sighting that Bond and Carol are reunited soon. 

https://www.facebook.com/noahs.ark.566/photos/a.405487452886382.1073741835.288154121286383/526479677453825/?type=1&theater


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Candle lit for Bond & one for Carol too. Praying some sign gives her hope soon.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit and prayer for said for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Candle lit.Prayer once again for Carol & Bond


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol, prayers continuing for his safe return.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's what we accomplished, week ending 8/25/14

Our newly updated flyers have been printed and are now being distributed to our volunteer posters. We are still going back into Wrentham and re-posting areas where the flyers have been removed or have succumbed to the weather.

Phone outreach has reported: 
They have addressed all of the area vets, shelters, groomers, ACOs, training schools, DPW, town police, trash haulers, etc. The process of one-to-one phone calls will continue with a weekly reminder that we are still looking for Bond. Several more flyers were hand delivered to area vets, and kennels this week.

The Internet Lost Dog sites have been watched daily.
Many Internet findings were followed and found not to be Bond.
All possible "sightings" were investigated promptly and followed up
again the next day or within two days.

Possible sightings:

Cumberland RI: Bond follower reports hearing dog strike on Route 295 in Cumberland on his police scanner. Cumberland ACO reported German Shepard mix female was struck and killed.

North Attleboro: Bond follower reported seeing loose Golden walking down the sidewalk at Rt 1A and Rt 123 across he street from Roberts Tux. Area was searched and no other sightings have been reported.

Norfolk: Bond follower reported he was making a delivery to a home near Mirror Lake and family had a Golden that looked a lot like Bond. He found it odd that they had just recently had invisible fencing put in for their adult Golden. Our volunteer located the home and spoke with the home owner. The homeowner stated she had owned the dog since he was 8 weeks old and was purchased from a local breeder.The volunteer saw and met the dog and confirmed it was not Bond.

Norfolk: Bond Call Volunteer reports that one of the local trucking companies heard about the loose Golden at Stoney Brook. As we reported last week this dog is a medium sized yellow mixed breed dog. 

Millis: Bond Call Volunteer reports owner of the Dog Barn recalled hearing there was a sighting of a Golden Retriever near Taughton Street at the Nursing home. He further stated this sighting occurred 3 weeks earlier.

Millis: Bond follower reports neighbor found Golden and brought it to his house asking if it were his dog. He further reports this occurred about 2 weeks earlier. The area has been checked, volunteers have been by the person finding the dogs home and have yet to been able to make face to face contact with them. We will continue to go back until that contact has been made. The Millis ACO has been made aware of this "find" as well.

New Hampshire: President of an area rescue group alerts us to a posting of a "found" Golden in Union City, NJ. We had been previously alerted to the same post and have confirmed it was not Bond.

New Hampshire: Bond follower reports seeing a “found" dog posting in Farmington. We contacted the animal hospital and were told the dog in question was approx. 10 yrs. old, intact male Golden mix.

Conventry, RI: Bond follower reports older Golden seen at the corner of Arnold and Harrington Streets. Volunteer canvassed area, no loose dogs found. No other reports of loose Golden.

Mansfield: Bond follower reports that a loose Golden was seen in the parking lot of convenient store on South Main St. We increased the posting in that area. Store employee tells us the Mansfield ACO was phoned the day the Golden was spotted.

Walpole: Bond follower reports seeing loose Golden on Route 95 south on the off ramp at exit 10 going into the woods. Volunteers did a visual search of the area and were able to go door to door. None of the neighbors have seen a loose Golden or report having a missing dog. That area will be searched again Monday (today) and heavily posted.

Walpole: Bond follower reports seeing loose Golden in neighbors yard around 3:00AM. Dog was seen at Common and Mass Ave., across the street from High School. Area will be posted heavily Monday (today) and neighbors will be questioned.

A special thank you goes out to all of our volunteers. Any out of state followers that would like to become involved, please know we can always use your help. Please contact us with a PM on the Bond Facebook page.

Volunteers have been called to help with our door to door walk. Walkers have agreed to submit to a CORI check by the Wrentham Police. This process has just started. Anyone wishing to join this effort please post us on Facebook. WE STILL NEED PEOPLE TO SIGN UP FOR THIS !!!!!

Again we wish to thank all of our volunteers for their dedication to this effort and to all of our positive Facebook Followers.

The Bond Team


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Another candle lit & Prayers going out once again for Carol & Bond.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond's safe return x


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Another candle lit & more prayers going out!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Bond --- Where are you? Praying...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

love never dies said:


> Bond --- Where are you? Praying...


Ditto that.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Another candle lit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit and prayer for Bond


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Candle lit & Prayers said.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Another candle lit and prayers said for Bond and Carol.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More prayers said and candles lit for Bond. Candles are almost gone. I lit 3. 

Hoping for good news soon.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Lit a candle for Carol & one for Bond. Praying for a sign. Come on friends .


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit and prayers said for Bond and Carol x


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh man! I was hoping we could have celebrated his return by now. I would have loved it if Bond had showed up at Goldstock. What an awesome miracle that would have been.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lit a new candle for Bond to help light the way for him. 

Remember, candles go out after 48 hours, please light a new candle and say a prayer for him and Carol. 

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Candles lit and prayers for Bond and Carol


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

More candles lit, and prayers...... COME HOME BOND!!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit and I continue to pray and hope that soon Bond is reunited with Carol.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is the latest update via facebook


> Update Week ending 8/31
> 
> We are still going back into Wrentham and reposing
> in the areas where the flyers have been removed or succumbed to the weather.
> ...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Candle lit


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*

Praying for Bond and Carol!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit and prayer said for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol x


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit and prayer said.


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Candle lit


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

One lit for Bond & one for Carol. Prayers said daily.
Hoping for A positive report from the team this weekend


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol. Praying for good news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles go out after 48 hours, please lit a new candle and say a prayer for Bond and Carol-

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit and a prayer said.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol ... waiting for Bond to return soon.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Candle lit once again & prayers said.
Would sure like to hear an update


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond, prayers for him and Carol


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Praying for Bond and Carol!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol x


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've said a prayer for Carol but my true thoughts are Bond is living in a new home somewhere. He will be found one day when someone sees the tatoo.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More prayers and fervent hopes that Bond is ok and will be reunited with Carol. Candles lit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit and prayers for Carol and Bond-

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A candle lit and a prayer said.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

murphy1 said:


> I've said a prayer for Carol but my true thoughts are Bond is living in a new home somewhere. He will be found one day when someone sees the tatoo.


Yes, I have thought this for some time now. While Bond might not be found, I would prefer he being alive in some home. Nights are becoming cold in the north and I am better with him being in a strange home, being fed, and protected. Time heals all wounds. Sooner or later, his identify will be found out.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

A candle lit for Bond & one for Carol. Prayers going out once more


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just lit a candle.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

This update was posted on the Bond FB page about an hour ago.

PLEASE DO NOT POST POSSIBLE SIGHTINGS HERE. PLEASE USE EITHER OF THE TWO PHONE NUMBERS AT THE TOP OF THIS PAGE TO CALL AND/OR TEXT IMAGE WITH LOCATION. THIS WILL ENABLE US TO RESPOND IMMEDIATELY.
All comments, suggestions, well wishes, etc., can be posted on this page.
Over the past 2 weeks, ending 9/15/14:
Phone outreach has reported: 
They have addressed all of the area vets, shelters, groomers, ACOs,
training schools, DPW, town police, trash haulers, etc. The process of one-to-one phone calls will continue with a twice monthly reminder that we are still looking for Bond.
The Internet Lost Dog sites have been watched daily. Volunteers watching these sights report nothing new.
Many Internet findings were followed and found not to be Bond.
All possible "sightings" were investigated promptly and followed up
again the next day or within two days.
Possible sightings:
East Walpole 
Loose Golden sighted in Bird Park. Volunteers spent several hours and several days looking for the loose Golden. None spotted. Grounds crew notified and more fliers posted in area. Local kennel on alert.
Walpole 
Tuffs Medical had a report that a Wrentham resident heard a dog howling from inside a locked cement shed in Wrentham. The property was located and no evidence of any animals on property. This location has been revisited 3 times since being reported. Several renters have been interviewed and none of them report hearing or seeing any animals at the property.
Canton 
Loose Golden at nursing home during rain storm. Dog was described as large dog wearing a collar without tags. No sightings since Sunday. Local vet was contacted by volunteer as was the Canton ACO.
Volunteers have been called to help with our door-to-door walk. Anyone wishing to join this effort please post us on Facebook. WE STILL NEED PEOPLE TO SIGN UP FOR THIS !!!!! You can email us at: [email protected]
*********** ***************** *********** **************** ***********
At this time we want to focus our attention to the upcoming Massachuets hunting season.
Bow Season 10/20 - 11/29
Shot Gun 12/1 - 12/13
Black Powder 12/15- 12/31
If you, a family member, or a close friend hunt in Norfolk County PLEASE be aware.
If you come across anything while in the woods you believe the Bond Team needs to know about, please CALL us.
We will begin contacting the local Gun and Rod clubs and hunt clubs next week.
We can not post directly where hunting licenses are bought, but will post as close to the businesses as possible.
PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD TO ALL OUTDOORS MEN/ WOMEN YOU KNOW.
Again we wish to thank all of our volunteers for their dedication to
this effort and to all of our positive Facebook Followers
The Bond Team


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Another golden sighting in Walpole! I hope that is Bond and he continues to show his face.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

My thoughts are with Bond and his family. It is so sad he is still missing.....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am also sad he is till missing- it is such an awful thing. He is a friendly beautiful boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol x


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Not giving up that Bond will be found.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying that Bond will be found!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two more candles lit for Bond & Carol. Praying for good news soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond, prayers for him and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol. I continue to hope and pray they are reunited.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit, prayers for Bond and Carol-

Candles go out after 48 hours, visit the site to light a new one

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

“A lesson for all of us is that for every loss, there is victory, for every sadness, there is joy, and when you think you’ve lost everything, there is hope.” ―Geraldine Solon

Still hoping and praying for Bond's safe return. Candles lit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

brianne said:


> “A lesson for all of us is that for every loss, there is victory, for every sadness, there is joy, and when you think you’ve lost everything, there is hope.” ―Geraldine Solon
> 
> Still hoping and praying for Bond's safe return. Candles lit.



Beautiful quote!

Lit a new candle for Carol and Bond


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope he is found by carol, but until then ,I pray he is being well taken care of,and loved.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

brianne said:


> “A lesson for all of us is that for every loss, there is victory, for every sadness, there is joy, and when you think you’ve lost everything, there is hope.” ―Geraldine Solon
> 
> Still hoping and praying for Bond's safe return. Candles lit.


A very appropriate quote, hope is often what keeps us going.
On my way to light a new candle.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Still sending good thoughts that he is safe and will be returned to his home. I just wish this had already happened by now. However if it happens today or tomorrow or next week I will still be just a glad to see his safe return.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol, hoping that today will be the day he is found safe and sound.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Hopeing the weekend brings good news. Candles lit & Prayers said


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit to help Bond find his way back to Carol


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit. Prayers said for safety and comfort


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

This update was posted on Facebook today.

PLEASE DO NOT POST POSSIBLE SIGHTINGS OR INTERNET LOST DOG LISTINGS/PICTURES HERE.
PLEASE USE EITHER OF THE TWO PHONE NUMBERS AT THE TOP OF THIS PAGE TO CALL AND/OR TEXT IMAGE WITH LOCATION. THIS WILL ENABLE US TO RESPOND IMMEDIATELY.
All comments, suggestions, well wishes, etc., can be posted on this page.
These past 2 weeks ending 9/28/14:
Phone outreach has reported: 
They have addressed all of the area vets, shelters, groomers, ACOs, training schools, DPW, town police, trash haulers, etc. The process of one-to-one phone calls will continue with a twice monthly
reminder that we are still looking for Bond.
The Internet Lost Dog sites have been watched daily volunteers watching these sights report nothing new.
Many internet findings were followed and found not to be Bond. All possible "sightings" were investigated promptly and followed up again the next day or within two days.
Possible sightings:
Norton
Bond follower reports Norton Animal Shelter has Golden Retriever. Phoned Norton ACO and he reports Golden Retriever had been adopted out and that it was a female Golden, the same dog we were aware of from about 1 month earlier.
Westwood
Loose Golden walking on Oak St. by Martha Jones Rd. Volunteer drove area for several hours over three days, no Golden ever seen. Westwood Police were made aware.
Norwood
Loose Golden seen on Union St. by Route 1 south. Dog went into the woods behind Pier 1 Imports. The local kennel was called and volunteers were sent out. No sighting of the dog the texter saw. Fliers were posted in the area. The Norwood ACO was notified.
Norfolk
Bond follower reports neighbors’ daughter saw "grumpy old man" removing lost dog posters in Wrentham. Bond team member drove the reported street and found all of the original posted signage still on street poles. False report.
Shrewsbury
Bond follower texted reporting Golden with large blocky head seen in car. They said the car had Massachusetts tags and left the plate number.
Wrentham
Bond follower texted reporting Golden seen in back of a silver car driving on Shear St. across the road from the fairgrounds. They left a partial plate number, not state indicated.
Attleboro
Bond follower called to report reading a poem in the Sunday Sun Chronicle written by a Plainville resident. The poem was about a dog the author found. Looking for someone that has the author’s name to text or phone that information to the Bond phone.
Wrentham
Bond follower called to report possible sighting on Rt. 140 and Main St. After spending several minutes talking with this caller it was determined there was no sighting. They called to report they had seen the lost dog posters.
Norwood
Bond follower phoned to report Yellow Lab or Golden Retriever lying in field just before the Norwood Animal Shelter on Route 1 North. Several Bond volunteers searched the area and determined that the caller mistook a large yellow bag for a dog.
Norton
Bond follower phoned to say he saw a large animal strike on Norton Rd. Norton ACO was again phoned, and he reports a raccoon was they only animal strike reported.
Willbraham 
Bond follower phoned and emailed photos of stray Golden. Photos were confirmed by Carol that the dog was not Bond.
Phone Team Member Volunteer found Golden Retriever used in Vera Bradley ad and wanted confirmation this dog was not Bond. Confirmed by Carol that this was not Bond.
************* ***************** ************** ***************
At this time we want to focus our attention to the up coming Mass. hunting season.
Bow Season 10/20 - 11/29
Shot Gun 12/1 - 12/13
Black Powder 12/ - 12/31
If you, a family member, or a close friend hunt in Norfolk County PLEASE be aware. If you come across anything while in the woods you believe the Bond Team need know about please CALL us.
We will be contacting the local Gun and Rod clubs and hunt clubs next week.
We can not post directly where hunting licenses are bought, but will post as close to the businesses
as possible. PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD TO ALL OUTDOORS MEN AND WOMEN YOU KNOW.
We have been further asked to include the Rhode Island season as well:
Bow Season 9/15 - 1/31
Muzzle 11/9 - 11/30
*** ZONE 1 Antlerless deer only 9/27 - 10/2
*** ZONE 2 Antlerless deer only 12/26 - 1/2
Shot Gun 12/6 - 12/21
*** ZONE 1 & 2 Antlerless deer only 12/26 - 1/2
PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD TO ALL OUTDOORS MEN AND WOMEN YOU KNOW.
Again we wish to thank all of our volunteers for their dedication to
this effort and to all of our positive Facebook Followers
The Bond Team
Like


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

"God puts rainbows in the clouds so that each of us — in the dreariest and most dreaded moments — can see a possibility of hope." ~Maya Angelou

Keeping Bond and Carol in my thoughts and prayers. All the candles were out. I just lit some more.

Perhaps with all the extra people in the woods during hunting season, some more information will surface.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit and continued hope for his safe return.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond.

Reminder, the candles go out after 48 hours.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit, prayers continuing for Bond and Carol x


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

New candles lit for Carol & Bond. May God bless Carol with Bonds safe return.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Lit a candle for sweet Bond and Carol....May we get a sign soon that he's okay...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lit a new candle for Carol and Bond.

Just a reminder-




CAROLINA MOM said:


> New candle lit for Bond.
> 
> Reminder, the candles go out after 48 hours.
> 
> Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond, praying he comes home today x


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two new candles lit for Bond & Carol and more prayers for his safe return.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Keeping the faith for Bond's safe return. Hoping for good news soon. Candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and prayer said for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

A candle lit along with prayers for Bond's safe return home.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Where is this boy!?!?!? I pray he makes it home soon safe & sound.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bonds safe return.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Another candle lit.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit. Almost all are out. Need more. 

Prayers for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol. New candle lit.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It makes me so sad that Bond is still not home. What a hole in your heart to not know if he's ok or what happened. I hope Carol gets a miracle.....


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Candle lit & Prayer said. Let's all let Carol know there is still hope. He's out there somewhere


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I think of Bond and Carol every day and cannot begin to imagine living that nightmare. A candle lit and I continue to pray that he is found and reunited with Carol.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Doing all I can to help Carol keep the word out that Bond is STILL missing! Bumping this up and providing updates to all the websites I can. Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol, prayers he is found safe and is home with Carol.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

has anyone talked to Carol? My heart just breaks for her.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Would love to hear if there is an update. I don't do Facebook.

More prayers and candles lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Brianne, the following update was posted on Bond's facebook page about 2 hours ago. 
******************************************************************

Before you read the update below, please note the change to Bond’s flyer. Please discard any flyer you are sharing now and use the attached flyer to share with your Facebook friends.

We are using one phone number:
...
(603) 339-2702

If the other number is called, you will be routed to the number above. Be assured that calls will be answered and responded to in a timely manner.

Update:

Phone outreach has reported: 
They have addressed all of the area vets, shelters, groomers, ACOs, training schools, DPW, town police, trash haulers, etc. The process of one-to-one phone calls will continue with a twice monthly reminder that we are still looking for Bond.

The Internet Lost Dog sites have been watched daily; volunteers watching these sights report nothing new.

Many Internet findings were followed and found not to be Bond.

All possible "sightings" were investigated promptly and followed up again the next day or within two days.

Possible Sightings:

Mt. Airy, MD
Caller sent picture of a stray male Golden found in Laurel, MD. The dog was viewed by Carol and, sadly, is not Bond. Caller has notified rescue organizations in the area.

Berkeley, MA
Caller noticed a loose Golden on 2 separate occasions over the last week. Caller has tried to lure dog into home, but dog runs away. Dog has not been seen for several days now. ACO in area has been notified.

Simsbury, CT
BBH poster sent picture and location of loose Golden with collar running down a street. ACO was called and Bond’s flyer faxed to him. ACO told us that there were no Goldens presently in their shelter, but he did go to area where Golden was last seen and reports he did not see the Golden. ACO also went back through his records to June 28 and says that no Golden matching Bond’s description has been in their shelter. ACO promised to network with other area ACO’s and share Bond’s flyer.

************* ***************** ************** ***************
A NOTE FROM CAROL:

I would like to say I have news on Bond but I do not. We are still searching every way possible to find him. If anyone knows who has Bond please ask them to have it in their hearts to give my dog back to me. I did go down to Wrentham a few days ago with friends and walked where Bond was last seen. Breaks my heart because it has been so long. I plan on going again soon with friends. I have to keep trying. Bond has to be some place. Miss him terribly. —Carol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol, prayers for his safe return.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two candles lit and prayers going out daily.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol, wishing he would come home today x


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lit a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Carol and Bond, holding them both in my prayers.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Candles lit & prayers going out we can't give up hope for Carol & Bond. All candles are out right now.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol x


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit and prayers said. Hoping for a positive sign.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Candles lit and Prayers said. Sure would be nice to see an update


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Capt Jack said:


> Candles lit and Prayers said. Sure would be nice to see an update


There was an update posted on his FB page yesterday.

Prayers Bond is found and is back home with Carol.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for updating...

I copied it and posted here:

***A Message from Carol***

Below is my response to the letter that was posted on the BBH page and sent to various kennel club officers regarding Bond being in Lowell, MA.

Please know this was done without my knowledge and permission. And, without any regard and respect to the people that are and have been working tirelessly for so long to find Bond.

The Bond Team has organized everything from the start, and they keep each other informed. For another group that had no authorization to come in and spread false truths has hurt our efforts tremendously. This group should have had the respect for me and the Team and ask before posting anything regarding Bond. 

Any sightings and information should be directed to the Bond phone number 603-339-2702.

Please disregard all information that this group posted and/or emailed earlier. I would ask that anyone who shared the letter via Facebook or email, please feel free to share this response so the record can be set straight. This will help our efforts. Thank you for your understanding.

Carol Manthorne


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

NM...sigh.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A candle lit for Bond's safe return to Carol.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

I understand why Bond's team needs to own all of the info on him. I only hope this boy is dreadfully lost and will find his way home. My 1srt-2nd-3rd and 4th goldens r Yankee kids. Take care Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

There isn't one day that by that I haven't thought of Bond and Carol. Carol is a remarkable lady and I have the utmost respect for her and pray her boy is home soon. My 91+ Mom and her years of wisdom who has also met Carol and Bond, has been saying all along that Bond is trying to find his way home. I will offer help to the Bring Bond Home team once again for anything that I can do to get the word out there. LOVE you Bond and Carol!!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit and prayers said for Bond's safe return.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two more candles lit & prayers going out once more. Come home to your Carol Bond!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol. Candle lit x


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Still hoping and praying for miraclous reunion.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Another candle lit for Bond and prayers said for his safe return home.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Anguish and sorrow for the loss of such a friendly, handsome golden- where is he? It is the saddest thing just no closure and not knowing.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two more candles lit & prayer said once again. Oh what a glorious day when they are reunited.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

This is just so sad. I still see fliers here and there during my daily travels.... Prayers....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and prayers said for Bond's safe return to Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers said for Bond and Carol, please let today be the day, it's just so sad.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

daisydogmom said:


> This is just so sad. I still see fliers here and there during my daily travels.... Prayers....


Glad they are still up.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lit a new candle for Bond. I wish there was some way to just flood that area of the northeast with flyers, announcements, etc. You know sometimes when you read something again it sort of jogs your memory and you think back and just maybe someone will recall seeing him. Also, if someone has taken him in maybe they will realize that he belongs with his true owner.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Today's update from Bring Bond Home FB page*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=nf

Saturday, November 15



> Hello~
> 
> Before we get to the update, a big thank you goes out to all of the people who have called, texted, or sent a private message with possible sightings of Bond over the last several months. It is amazing how many eyes are out there looking for him. Your efforts are appreciated…thank you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two more candles lit. Prayers going out.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lit a candle and prayers said


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol, new candle lit x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lit new candle for Bond and Carol


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit and prayers said for Bond's safe return.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> Anguish and sorrow for the loss of such a friendly, handsome golden- where is he? It is the saddest thing just no closure and not knowing.


Yes, you are certainly correct Jill in saying that we cannot be sure where Bond is, but I think there are a lot of members on the forum that have reconciled it in their minds, that he has been taken in a home somewhere. I too have had this thought for a while now. There have been a lot of prayers that have been offered up for Bond during the past months that he has been away, and it came to me that the reason God has not let him be found is that He has placed him in another home, for a while. There are a lot of things that happen in our lives that we do not have the answers for, and indeed we may never know why, but we have to live in faith that someday we will come to know at least in part the reasons why. For now I will leave this matter in His hands knowing that if it is meant for Carol and of us to know how this story ends, His timing and method with be perfect.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit for Bond. Hoping for news soon.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Still hasn't been found yet?:no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

No, Bond has not been found.

Here's the link for Bond's facebook page-

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome

Lit a new candle


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two more candles lit & Monday morning prayers being said.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thinking about Bond , especially as the temperatures start to drop.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thinking of Bond and Carol with the holiday season beginning. I continue to hope and pray every day that he will be reunited with Carol.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Today is Bond's 5th Birthday. I pray he is safe, warm, happy & being shown lots of love today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday Bond!
Lit a candle and said a prayer for Bond and Carol. 

*From Bond's FB page*-
https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome

*Today is Bond's 5th birthday. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers for a safe return to Carol.
603-339-2703*


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

migs said:


> Today is Bond's 5th Birthday. I pray he is safe, warm, happy & being shown lots of love today.


 Oh my God, that has to be so hard for Carol. I'm in tears just thinking about what she has to be feeling. If I had a choice of winning the lottery or seeing Bond reunited with Carol, no doubt in my mind it would be seeing them together again.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy 5th birthday to Bond. Praying he is safe and comes home to Carol very soon.

Candles lit.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Stopping by to light more candles (they are all out) and sending prayers that Bond is found soon.

I saw a story on NBC a couple of weeks ago about a woman who lost one of her dogs in November 2013 while in a park. She has spent over $37,000 searching and they have some promising lead and verified sightings. Thankfully the owner has the financial means to continue the search. They seem to be just one or two steps behind the dog but feel fairly confident they will eventually bring this dog home. I will try to find the link and post it. 

This story made me think of Bond and gave me renewed hope that someday Bond may be reunited with Carol. I wish the search for Bond could get some national coverage like this.

Sending thanks to the dedicated volunteers who keep searching for Bond.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I saw the story you were talking about, amazing, hope she will find her dog. 


_*Each day is a new beginning, each new day brings the promise of Hope.*_

A new candle lit for Carol and Bond, sending many prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol, on my way to light another candle.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and the prayers continue that Bond is reunited with Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Tuesday, December 2nd*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=nf

Hello~
We would like to take a moment to acknowledge all of the people who have recently joined the Bring Bond Home page. It is heartening to know that so many people are willing to spread the word and keep an eye out to Bring Bond Home. For newcomers and long-term friends, a flyer is attached for you to share on your Facebook page to keep awareness of Bond alive. Thank you for your support!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two more candles lit & Prayers going out daily. Not giving up on Bond & Carol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gratefulness Candle site-

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


Lit a new candle


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More prayers said and candles lit.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and prayer said that Bond is reunited with Carol.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers going out again & 2 more candles lit.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Carol and Bond


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

He still isn't home? Wow! That poor boy! Poor Carol! I bet (and hope) someone kind person (that somehow doesn't know they are looking for him) just took him in and that he is being well loved.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Still praying for Carol and Bond ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*12/7 updates from Bond's FB page*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome



Bring Bond Home
Sunday December 7

***A Note from Carol***
My greatest appreciation to everyone for sharing Bond's flyer and helping to put up new posters. I do go down and walk with my girl, Penelope, as often as I can in hopes of finding anything that would lead me to Bond. I have not given up on Bond coming home. I miss him terribly. If anyone hears or sees Bond, please call 603-339-2702.
—Carol Manthorne


Bring Bond Home
Yesterday at 7:08am

Hello~
We would like to give a huge thank you to all the folks who shared Bond’s flyer over the past several days. To date, there were over 1,500 shares! That is outstanding, and very much appreciated. Keep it going!
We would also like to remind everyone that if you have any information regarding Bond, whether it be a found dog posted on the Internet or a sighting: please call or text the Bond phone at 603-339-2702.
Update:
Flyers in some locations are succumbing to the weather, so volunteers will be posting new flyers, as needed.
Volunteers searching the Internet's lost and found dog sites looking for Bond report nothing new.
Many Internet findings were followed and found not to be Bond. Here are the states we heard from and investigated:
Indiana, Pennsylvania, Michigan, Connecticut, northern California, Maine, New York, and Rhode Island.
All possible "sightings" were investigated promptly and followed up again the next day or within two days.
Possible Sightings:
Franklin
Stray male Golden wandered into woman’s front yard. Picture was texted to Bond phone. Dog was not Bond; and it was reunited with a neighbor.
Walpole
BBH follower reports seeing loose, possible Golden, once in August and once in October. Walpole ACO has been contacted. Volunteers are in area, neighbors have been contacted.
At this time we want to focus our attention to the Mass. hunting season.
Shot Gun 12/1 - 12/13
Black Powder 12/15- 12/31
If you, a family member, or a close friend hunt in Norfolk County PLEASE be aware. If you come across anything while in the woods you believe the Bond Team needs to know, please CALL us: 603-339-2702.
PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD TO ALL OUTDOORS MEN AND WOMEN YOU KNOW.
Rhode Island season:
Bow Season 9/15 - 1/31
Shot Gun 12/6 - 12/21
*** ZONE 1 & 2 Antlerless deer only 12/26 - 1/2
PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD TO ALL OUTDOORS MEN AND WOMEN YOU KNOW.
Again, we wish to thank all of our volunteers for their dedication to this effort and to all of our positive Facebook Followers.
The Bond Team


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks so much to Carolina Mom for the update. Glad to hear Bond's team of volunteers are still hard at work keeping the flyers posted and checking in with local authorities.

Candles lit for Bond and prayers said.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

New candles lit & prayers said. Thanks for the update Sandy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit, prayers for a "Christmas Miracle" that Bond is safe and is returned to Carol.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and I continue to hope and pray Bond is reunited with Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit for Bond. I agree with Carolina Mom: a Christmas miracle reunion would be wonderful!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lit a new candle for Bond's safe return to Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol, praying that he will be home for Christmas.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I also pray that Bond is reunited with Carol for Christmas.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

swishywagga said:


> On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol, praying that he will be home for Christmas.


What a great Christmas present that would be !!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lit a new candle for Bond and Carol, praying for a Christmas Miracle.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I missed this update on Bond's FB page, it was posted 12/16/14

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome

A Note from Carol
So many days have gone by since Bond was lost. There is not a day that goes by that I don't think about him. I want him safe and worry about him constantly. I still go down to the area and walk around in hopes that Bond would know I am still looking for him and want him home so bad. I miss you so bad Bond !
—Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It's heartbreaking. I think of Bond every day and cannot begin to imagine how Carol must feel. Six months have passed and she has no closure, not knowing what has happened to him is the worst. All she can do is hope and hope is probably what keeps her going.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

KathyL said:


> It's heartbreaking. I think of Bond every day and cannot begin to imagine how Carol must feel. Six months have passed and she has no closure, not knowing what has happened to him is the worst. All she can do is hope and hope is probably what keeps her going.


Thank you for expressing it this way! My heart goes out to Carol ... a Christmas miracle would be so wonderful.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with KathyL: not knowing is the worst. 

As I mentioned in an earlier thread, I lost a beloved GSD as a child and we never learned for sure what happened to him. It completely broke our hearts and I still think of him and wonder to this day. I think this is why Bond and Carol's circumstances resonate with me. I continue to hope and pray that Carol will find the answer to this very sad mystery.

Candles lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Once again I come here to lite candles & pray for Carol & Bond. Dear Lord only you know best but please give Carol some sign to ease her suffering.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Even here 1500 miles away, not a day goes by that Bond and Carol are in my thoughts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am very far away as well but Bond is always in my thoughts. Praying he will give Carol the best ever present and be home for Christmas. New candle lit x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*New update-12/21/14*

Please keep Carol and Bond in your prayers, the candles burning to help light his way back home, and most of all, never ever give up hope. 

*Each day is a new beginning and with each new day comes the promise of hope. *

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=nf

Hello~
Before we get to the update…
As the year comes to an end, we would like to send a huge thank you to all of the dedicated volunteers who have given so freely of their time since June. Their focus and determination are second to none. These updates would not be possible without their hard work and commitment to reuniting Carol and Bond. Each and every one of you are truly Golden.


*Update:*
Volunteers are replacing flyers that have deteriorated due to weather in several towns. The new flyers are sheet protected in plastic and should hold up well over the winter months. This will be an ongoing job.
The Internet Lost Dog sites have been watched daily; volunteers watching these sights report nothing new.
Many Internet findings were followed and found not to be Bond. Here are the states we heard from:
Ohio, Rhode Island, New York, Pennsylvania, and New Hampshire. Thank you to everyone who alerted us to these loose Goldens.
Phone outreach has reported: 
They have addressed all of the area vets, shelters, groomers, ACOs, training schools, DPW, town police, trash haulers, etc. The process of one-to-one phone calls will continue with a monthly reminder that we are still looking for Bond.
Possible Sightings:
Bedford, NH
Male golden turned into Animal Rescue League of NH. Microchipped. Not Bond.
Wrentham
BBH follower called. Lose dog in his front yard. Dog is white with orange collar. Dog was not a Golden Retriever. ACO was called; we hope his owners are found.
North Carolina
BBH follower sent link to male Golden picked up by Raleigh County Human Society. Dog was confirmed not to be Bond.
Maine
BBH caller sent link to loose Golden picked up in Portland. Dog was female, and owners were located.
Worcester
BBH follower posted link to loose Golden picked up around Elton Street area. While the dog does not look like Bond, as of this posting, we are waiting to hear from contact person about particulars.
Holyoke
BBH follower sent link to Craigslist ad placed by a family who took in a loose male Golden. The dog the family found was determined not to be Bond. We wish that family luck in locating the dog’s owners.
Bridgewater
Bridgewater Animal Control picked up a loose male Golden. He was reunited with his family.
Massachusetts hunting season:
Black Powder 12/15- 12/31
If you, a family member, or a close friend hunt in Norfolk County PLEASE be aware. If you come across anything while in the woods you believe the Bond Team needs to know, please CALL us: 603-339-2702.
PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD TO ALL OUTDOORS MEN AND WOMEN YOU KNOW.
Rhode Island season:
Bow Season 9/15 - 1/31
Shot Gun 12/6 - 12/21
*** ZONE 1 & 2 Antlerless deer only 12/26 - 1/2
PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD TO ALL OUTDOORS MEN AND WOMEN YOU KNOW.
Thank you,
The Bond Search Team


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

still think of bond every day... hoping for a christmas miracle


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Please keep Carol and Bond in your prayers, the candles burning to help light his way back home, and most of all, never ever give up hope.
> 
> *Each day is a new beginning and with each new day comes the promise of hope. *
> 
> ...


Hoping and praying for a Christmas miracle of Bond returning to Carol.:crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Note from Carol, Wed. 12/24/14*

This is so heartbreaking.
Lighting a new candle for Bond and Carol, sending prayers-

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome



> **A Note from Carol**
> Thinking of Bond and where he could be. If someone has him please return him to me. I will ask no questions and you will be given the reward for the safe return. I will help you find your own golden. I miss him so much.
> Merry Christmas Bond.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Saying special prayers for Carol and Bond today, it breaks my heart x


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just saw on FB, not the Bond page, that Carol right now has a very strong lead on a dog in I think West Virginia. Unfortunately, the dog escaped from foster care, was found on the 22nd and already adopted. Looking at the pictures, very strong resemblance of a skinnier Bond. The people that know where this dog went are on vacation, so she is trying to get through to the correct people. 
She is asking everybody to let her be in control of this situation, and not to contact anybody.

Please continue the prayers!!

Edit: There might be a chance that he is in Canada now.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is just absolutely a Christmas miracle


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I do hope it's Bond and he can be rightfully returned to Carol & put this nightmare to rest.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh I pray it is him and she gets him back easily!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers coming her way this is her Bond and it all works out.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I really hope that is him!
Please keep us updated.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Please please please, dear God...


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Hoping this is something positive.

Am in Toronto > London Ontario area - happy to help however needed.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

I am in the very east end of Toronto. Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I hope that is true. I'm going to light another candle and wish and hope and pray.

Just out of curiosity, if he was taken to Canada, would there be any type of records at border patrol?


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

_"Never give up, for that is just the place and time that the tide will turn."
Harriet Beecher Stowe_

Hoping and praying for something good to happen. Fingers and toes crossed. Candles lit.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

KathyL said:


> Oh, I hope that is true. I'm going to light another candle and wish and hope and pray.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if he was taken to Canada, *would there be any type of records at border patrol*?


No...
I travel back and forth several times a year and other than looking at Rabies Certificates...they never take note of the individual dogs. Some will ask what breed or ask out of curiosity what are the dogs names....but never to match a name to Rabies certificates.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lit a new candle for Carol and Bond. 
Prayers sent


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Carole posted today that she is in communication with the appropriate person, and it is very hard on both of them. Hopefully she will have answers in a couple days.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update Cubbysan, I can't even begin to imagine what she has gone through. 

I pray this is Bond and she gets her boy back.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> Carole posted today that she is in communication with the appropriate person, and it is very hard on both of them. Hopefully she will have answers in a couple days.


What does that mean? She's actually talking to someone who has Bond - or just someone with information?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sydney's Mom said:


> What does that mean? She's actually talking to someone who has Bond - or just someone with information?


She was originally told the person that handled the adoption was on vacation until Monday. Last she posted she is actually "in communication" with the person that adopted this dog right before Christmas in West Virginia. I saw the post of the person driving home with this dog sleeping in the front seat, saying how much of a gentleman he is. This was before anybody put any connection that this might be Bond. The person who has him is from Canada, so I believe that is where this dog is now.

The dog that was found is intact and no micro chip. Not sure why it is taking so long to check for the tattoo, not even sure where that tattoo might be, in the mouth???


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> She was originally told the person that handled the adoption was on vacation until Monday. Last she posted she is actually "in communication" with the person that adopted this dog right before Christmas in West Virginia. I saw the post of the person driving home with this dog sleeping in the front seat, saying how much of a gentleman he is. This was before anybody put any connection that this might be Bond. The person who has him is from Canada, so I believe that is where this dog is now.
> 
> 
> 
> The dog that was found is intact and no micro chip. Not sure why it is taking so long to check for the tattoo, not even sure where that tattoo might be, in the mouth???



I am praying its Bond and that Carol gets him back. She's been looking so long and he's been gone for so darn long. 

As for the tattoo, I've only seen them either inside the mouth (on the gun or inner lip), or on the inner thigh/belly area where there is the least amount of fur.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brave said:


> I am praying its Bond and that Carol gets him back. She's been looking so long and he's been gone for so darn long.
> 
> As for the tattoo, I've only seen them either inside the mouth (on the gun or inner lip), or on the inner thigh/belly area where there is the least amount of fur.


When I was back East in August, I went to a nearby shelter to make them aware of Bond. I specifically asked four different people there, including the manager if they checked for tattoos. They all said no, except the manager said yes, but she was kind of hesitant, so I really did not believe her. They all said microchips were checked.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

If this is Bond, it will be exactly 6 months tomorrow that he went missing. It would be amazing, and a fitting end, if Carol could know for sure, by tomorrow, that it is Bond. If he is in Canada, it will take some time to get him home. It would be enough I would think, for Carol, just to know that he has been found and that he is safe. She could work on getting him home as the next part of this journey. Hoping that this dream comes true. :wave:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl's tattoo is inside her right ear, which I believe is common in Canada. Praying! !!!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been checking this thread, somewhat reluctantly almost every day - now I am finally posting - HOLY COW!!!!! I sure hope this is the happy ending we have all been praying for.

If it were my I'd be in Toronto already - I don't know how she's kept herself together all this time!


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

I saw this facebook post 

https://www.facebook.com/RaleighCountyHumaneSociety/posts/874940889204491










it does look a lot like Bond.. I hope that the dog is examined soon for tattoos.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> When I was back East in August, I went to a nearby shelter to make them aware of Bond. I specifically asked four different people there, including the manager if they checked for tattoos. They all said no, except the manager said yes, but she was kind of hesitant, so I really did not believe her. They all said microchips were checked.



No one in the rescues I volunteer for would know to look for a tattoo, least of all where a tattoo would be. I didn't even think of a tattoo on the inside of the ear flap. 

Idk if Bond was ever microchipped but lack of finding one might not indicate there isn't one. If it migrates, it can be hard to find. Most shelters scan the back and that's it. I would scan everything. 

I hope this shelter cooperates with Carol and they can figure out without doubt if that is Bond or not.


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

From all I know, Bond is not microchipped, just tattooed 

The shelter in West Virginia already gave him ("Duke") to his "new owner" in Ontario, from what I read..


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I really wish the Bond Warriors would let Carol deal with this. It feels like this Paul guy is getting attacked. If this IS Bond, alienating those who have him is not wise. And if this is NOT Bond than people have harassed and bullied an innocent man. 

Please remember to be respectful of all parties if anyone here is posting to FB treads.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

No, Bond is not microchipped. I think Bond is tattooed in the inner thigh. I know with my dog Brady, you would need to shave him to see it if he were tattooed there.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

If Bond is in Ontario, I definitely volunteer to be as much help as anyone needs! I'm only about an hour from where that person lives. 

PS that Facebook post is intense.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

This is all pretty amazing. I can imagine how hard it is on both Carole and the woman who adopted this dog, but it's never hard to do the right thing. The woman needs to think of Bond and Carol.

I'm on my way to light another candle for all parties involved.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I hope it works out. We had a local family that went to an adoption event and found there lost dog that helped save them from a house fire. He got out when the family had changed housing. They got reunited 6 months later. When I heard this in the back of my mind I hoped Bond would be found. Hopes and prayers to all parties involved.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Dirk's Fund once reunited a dog that had been missing for 7 years! The dog was also lost during a move, when he was placed for up adoption a family member recognized him on the website.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Brave said:


> Thanks for the link. I really wish the Bond Warriors would let Carol deal with this. It feels like this Paul guy is getting attacked. If this IS Bond, alienating those who have him is not wise. And if this is NOT Bond than people have harassed and bullied an innocent man.
> 
> Please remember to be respectful of all parties if anyone here is posting to FB treads.


 I completely agree with this post. Bond is Carol's dog and while we all want them to be reunited, people need to respect the privacy of both Carol and the individual who has adopted the dog in question. I just worry that this dog has run off once before and hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow, those folks on Facebook have taken leave of their senses. That Paul guy is cooperating, yet folks with their hair on fire over Bond are just way over the top. I feel sorry for this guy. And I'll bet it's not Bond. Paul knew where to look for the tattoo, and said this dog didn't have one there. Still, he's taking the dog to a vet, with one of Carol's friends present, so the vet can check, too, just to be absolutely sure.

I wonder how many of those Bond Whackos will apologize to Paul when it's not Bond. Answer: None. They have no idea how hysterical they are being.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It is hard to see tattoos under hair. Even Pearl's is hardly visible with the little bit of hair on the inside of her ear.


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Sounds like Carol and Paul are resolving things on their own, obviously there's no reason to get involved there.

I do wonder though - is there a reason that Bond was not microchipped? Is that normal for show dogs?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Aiden's Mom said:


> Sounds like Carol and Paul are resolving things on their own, obviously there's no reason to get involved there.
> 
> I do wonder though - is there a reason that Bond was not microchipped? Is that normal for show dogs?


There are many people that do not believe the a microchip is safe. I am not sure if that is the reason why Carol chose not to microchip or not.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My dog Copley is the same age as Bond, and was shown with him in the same peer group. Copley came from Canada as a baby with a very visible bold tattoo, but now that has faded and anyone would swear he didnt have one. Hopefully DNA will tell the story, and I agree with everyone else that social media triggers some very troubling mob behavior that is not even a tiny bit helpful.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hadn't even thought of DNA. Does Carol have Bond's DNA on file somewhere? Are they going to check DNA? 
I agree harassing the person that is the now legal owner of the dog isn't helping anyone. He sounds like he is being reasonable and will return the dog to Carol if they can determine that it is Bond.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> I hadn't even thought of DNA. Does Carol have Bond's DNA on file somewhere? Are they going to check DNA?
> I agree harassing the person that is the now legal owner of the dog isn't helping anyone. He sounds like he is being reasonable and will return the dog to Carol if they can determine that it is Bond.


Bond was used as a stud dog and therefore I believe they could check DNA using one of his pups. I'm not a scientist, but I believe this is how it works.

I feel concerned for all the parties involved and I hope it all works out. The social media mob behavior of some individuals is precisely the reason why I have never chosen to get into facebook or other such sites. 

Sending good thoughts to Carol, Bond, Paul, etc. I hope they can find an answer soon. On my way to light another candle...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am not positive about this, but I believe OFA CHIC dogs have their DNA registered with the OFA. Bond is OFA CHIC.

I know I have the DNA numbers for the sires of both my AKC goldens.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> I am not positive about this, but I believe OFA CHIC dogs have their DNA registered with the OFA. Bond is OFA CHIC.
> 
> I know I have the DNA numbers for the sires of both my AKC goldens.


Not necessarily. Our dogs have CHIC numbers but don't have DNA registered anywhere. A dog gets a CHIC number when you register an entry for every breed-specific requirement. I think that's hips, elbows, hearts, and eyes for Goldens.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That just means the dogs have all their clearances per the breed club recommendations... Bertie has his CHIC because he has all four recommended clearances. 

Because he's been used for stud + I'm sure they have frozen sperm for him... has to be fairly easy getting his DNA.... right?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I wonder if the dogs that have their DNA numbers are the ones that have frozen sperm.


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

Hoping very much for a quick and satisfying resolution to all involved.

And rather off-topic: I'm a little surprised that the dog in question was adopted still intact. Every shelter and rescue I've known has always spayed/neutered the dogs in their care, without question (even a lovely purebred).


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Driggsy said:


> Hoping very much for a quick and satisfying resolution to all involved.
> 
> And rather off-topic: I'm a little surprised that the dog in question was adopted still intact. Every shelter and rescue I've known has always spayed/neutered the dogs in their care, without question (even a lovely purebred).


 
I wondered the same thing about a shelter or rescue adopting out a dog still intact. And also how this dog was adopted within days of being lost and subsequently found and to someone in Canada. Do you just need a passport and verification of vaccines to cross the border? Very surprising that a golden rescue didn't take this dog in.

I hope this is quickly and easily resolved also.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Driggsy said:


> Hoping very much for a quick and satisfying resolution to all involved.
> 
> And rather off-topic: I'm a little surprised that the dog in question was adopted still intact. Every shelter and rescue I've known has always spayed/neutered the dogs in their care, without question (even a lovely purebred).


They normally are, there may have been a medical reason for him not being neutered before he was adopted. 

I adopted my boy through my County HS, they are not a full service HS, meaning I had to take him to my Vet to get his shots, microchip, and to be neutered. I got a free neuter voucher from the HS. My boy was under weight by 15-20 lbs. and my Vet wouldn't do the neuter until he gained some weight. Per the HS adopt contract, I had 90 days to get it done. 

I adopted my girl from a GR Rescue, she was spayed before I brought her home.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They normally are, there may have been a medical reason for him not being neutered before he was adopted.
> 
> I adopted my boy through my County HS, they are not a full service HS, meaning I had to take him to my Vet to get his shots, microchip, and to be neutered. I got a free neuter voucher from the HS. My boy was under weight by 15-20 lbs. and my Vet wouldn't do the neuter until he gained some weight. Per the HS adopt contract, I had 90 days to get it done.
> 
> I adopted my girl from a GR Rescue, she was spayed before I brought her home.



To add to this... Considering his paw was injured, the risk of a pre-existing bacterial infection complicating a neuter would be enough to make me wait before performing unnecessary surgery. 

The shelters near me require a 5 day hold for lost/stray animals. They accept applications in the meantime and its first come, first served. 

There are many stories of adoptions happening lickety split. Certain breeds and certain individual dogs are in high demand and have perspective adopters lining out the door. 

My rescue had previously adopted out one of my fosters before a surgery. They made sure the new owners were aware of everything and the rescue made all the arrangements. The new owners just needed to drop the dog off, pick her up, and administer the aftercare. 

So for me, none of that raises red flags. Shelters are in the business of moving animals. They can only care for what they can take in. So they have to have a high enough output to keep their intake flowing.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

KathyL said:


> I wondered the same thing about a shelter or rescue adopting out a dog still intact. And also how this dog was adopted within days of being lost and subsequently found and to someone in Canada. Do you just need a passport and verification of vaccines to cross the border? Very surprising that a golden rescue didn't take this dog in.
> 
> I hope this is quickly and easily resolved also.


I wondered about this as well.

Beckley, WV is not close to the US/Canada border. It is a 12 hour drive from where I am in Toronto (familiar route to Myrtle Beach), so about a 10 hour drive from the border. Other than the internet, how would this person go about finding/adopting a golden retriever in WV? We have a very good golden rescue here in Ontario...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I wondered about this myself, but didn't want to bring it up. 

I guess it depends on the Shelter's policy. 
Many will not adopt out of their immediate area or county.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks CarolinaMom for mentioning about the delay in neutering because a dog might be under weight and the fact that they are a county shelter, and also to Jen about his paw injury. Looking back, the fact that it was the holidays and the person being scheduled for vacation, I suppose when they find a good home they might be a little more flexible with guidelines. They were really just doing what they are supposed to do.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Honestly I can't believe that found pet holds are so darn short. 4 to 5 days and your baby may be given to someone else???? That is way too short IMO.

What are the legal implications or a dog being adopted out that was lost or possibly stolen? I mean legally they are property, so shouldn't your original ownership take priority?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

lhowemt said:


> Honestly I can't believe that found pet holds are so darn short. 4 to 5 days and your baby may be given to someone else???? That is way too short IMO.
> 
> What are the legal implications or a dog being adopted out that was lost or possibly stolen? I mean legally they are property, so shouldn't your original ownership take priority?


This is what I have always wondered about too. Most people I know that have lost a dog, it usually happens when they are on vacation and somebody else is looking out for them.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Honestly I can't believe that found pet holds are so darn short. 4 to 5 days and your baby may be given to someone else???? That is way too short IMO.
> 
> What are the legal implications or a dog being adopted out that was lost or possibly stolen? I mean legally they are property, so shouldn't your original ownership take priority?


My shelter just changed from 10 days to 5 days. The reasoning was that many people will dump their pets as strays to avoid the surrender fees but than those animals have to wait the 10 days to be claimed before being available for adoption. They also said they've never had a dog claimed during the 5-10 day timeframe. Most of the time dogs are claimed in the first 24hrs.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hopefully if you are on vacation the person watching the pets have the sense to check the shelters if your dog goes missing.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

When were they going to the vet to check for a tattoo?
For those with dogs with tattoos that fade over time, would a knowledgeable person be able to spot a very faded tattoo?


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

If it isn't Bond, they are so alike it's uncanny. Fingers crossed for her...I can't even imagine .


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

I was not at all meaning to cast aspersions on this shelter. I was really just surprised, and wondered if the neuter/spay policy was not universal.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Driggsy said:


> I was not at all meaning to cast aspersions on this shelter. I was really just surprised, and wondered if the neuter/spay policy was not universal.


 I don't think anyone thought you were casting aspirations, I sure didn't. I too thought neuter/spay was the norm, but I can see the logic when a dog is underweight or risks infection.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

MaggieandBailey said:


> If it isn't Bond, they are so alike it's uncanny. Fingers crossed for her...I can't even imagine .


I thought the same thing. An artist, who does dog portraits even posted that when she compared the pictures between the two dogs, the facial markings were identical.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Driggsy said:


> I was not at all meaning to cast aspersions on this shelter. I was really just surprised, and wondered if the neuter/spay policy was not universal.





KathyL said:


> I don't think anyone thought you were casting aspirations, I sure didn't. I too thought neuter/spay was the norm, but I can see the logic when a dog is underweight or risks infection.


It was not taken that way by me, I don't think others took it that way either. 

I looked at the shelter's adoption process, it looks like they don't do the spay/neuter surgery at their location. On their website it says, local Vets offer a 40% discount for spay/neuter surgery. 

Here is some more info from their site, they do have an Adoption Contract-

Humane Society of Raleigh County - About Us

The adoption fee is $35.00 plus a $50.00 deposit toward spay/neuter for dogs and/or $40.00 for cats. There is a written contract which the adopting owner must sign which requires that any animal which has not already been altered shall be spayed or neutered by a deadline set by the shelter. In cooperation with the Humane Society of Raleigh County, several local veterinarians discount the cost of surgery by as much as 40%, but it is the responsibility of the new owner to schedule and pay for the surgery and mandatory rabies vaccination, which is also discounted. Failure to do so will result in the animal being returned to the shelter.




In my state, animals are considered personal property, if a person is found to have a dog that was stolen and sold that belonged to another person, it is considered stolen property and the individual that currently has the animal can be charged with having stolen property as well as the person who took the dog. 

There was an incident where a person bought a dog from another person, this person did not know the dog had been stolen from the individual. The new owner took the dog to the Vet for a full check up, the dog had a Microchip. The owners were contacted, they were actively looking for their dog for quite some time. The dog was returned to the owner. I don't know if the person who stole the dog and the person who bought it were charged or not. 

Another time, a GR was found walking down a neighborhood street. A person thought the dog had been abandoned, they took the dog in. This person contacted an area All Breed Rescue Group trying to get it into Rescue. Since it was a Golden, this Group contacted the GR Rescue that covered this area. I helped with Intake for this group, so I got the email requesting help from the All Breed Group. The Group I was with was willing to take the dog in, but we required the person who had the dog to take it to be scanned to see if it was Microchipped, contact local AC letting them know the dog was found and they had it. We also advised them of the Stray Hold time required by this shelter, I think it was 7 days. Told them this dog could not come into our Group until the 7 days was up and that they needed to do everything possible to find it's owner. We also asked the person to place a Found Ad in the local paper, put up flyers, contact area Vets. etc. The person didn't do this, instead they rehomed the dog. 

To make a long story short, I got in touch with the original owner, she had posted a lost ad on a local Yard Sale website. I told her the GR Group I was with had been contacted by an Individual. She got in touch with local Sheriff's Dept, they tracked down the person who took the dog and the person she sold it-adopted it to. 

If the person who had the dog hadn't cooperated and returned this dog to the original owner, they were going to be charged with theft. I don't know if the person who took the dog originally was charged or not. The owner got her dog back.

State Laws vary by state and sometimes within Counties.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I was getting ready to pull a GR from another Shelter in one of the area Counties for a GR Rescue. There was a young Golden that had picked up as a Stray, this shelter's Stray Hold time was less than a week. 

A day before I was to go pull this boy and transport him to the GR Intake Volunteer, the owner claimed him. 

The owner had been out of town for several days, she had someone watching the dog while she was gone. Somehow the dog got out, not sure if the person who was caring for the dog knew it or looked for the dog. 

Had the owner not gotten back in town when she did, this dog would have gone into Rescue. Rescue Groups do check again to see if a dog they are taking in is Microchipped.
They do not want to take a dog in that has an owner. There have been many times GR Rescues have reunited owners with their dogs they have taken in that were believed to be Strays or abandoned dogs. 

Some shelters in my State have the scanners to check for chips, some do not due to budget cuts. Some shelters are much better than others too, I am sure this is true for shelters in different states.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

State laws do vary. Texas holds for 3 days. There are some cases circulating on the Internet now about rescues taking in dogs after the hold expires and the owner coming forward and claiming later. In one case it is a show dog of a different breed and the rescue (used loosely) is refusing despite some errors on the shelter side ( it happened over Easter with the owner out of town). I personally feel in circumstances like this one, they should do the right thing and reunite the dog and owner, but this rescue is fighting it. There are some issues of an organizational nature with this rescue ( in Ohio) and if I were involved in this case I would get the IRS involved to revoke the tax exempt status! It sounds more like a small hoarding operation and not a true rescue group.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Trying to read back to all these posts... wow that dog really does look like bond.. what a miracle that would be.

Can somebody explain how it was West Virginia or Canada? Same or different dog?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> State laws do vary. Texas holds for 3 days.


Can't believe how short some hold periods are in some states mentioned in this thread. It is 10 days in Massachusetts which I think is fair.

I still keep my eye aware in this area for Bond regardless of internet chatter. I won't believe a thing I read about him until he is found.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> I just saw on FB, not the Bond page, that Carol right now has a very strong lead on a dog in I think West Virginia. Unfortunately, the dog escaped from foster care, was found on the 22nd and already adopted. Looking at the pictures, very strong resemblance of a skinnier Bond. The people that know where this dog went are on vacation, so she is trying to get through to the correct people.
> She is asking everybody to let her be in control of this situation, and not to contact anybody.
> 
> Please continue the prayers!!
> ...


I sure hope it's him!:crossfing But if it is not him, I pray for a wonderful life for Paul and Duke together.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Is there any update? Has the dog been seen by a vet? Has Carol visited?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have not seen any updates, and I am thinking they probably won't say anything else until the dog has been checked. The new owner was saying something about waiting for the dog's next appt for his foot.

I just keep looking at that dog, and out of all the dozens of pictures of found dogs that I have seen since June, none of the others I would even give a second look. This one just has so many similarities.

I am so praying it is him, and hopefully we will know soon enough. Can't imagine the frustration Carol must be feeling. I would have a hard time not driving up there.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> The new owner was saying something about waiting for the dog's next appt for his foot.



That just seems unnecessarily cruel to me. Not only making Carol wait longer than necessary for an answer (even if the answerr is no, it's not Bond... That would be kinder than not knowing) but it just gives the current owner more time to grow attached to a dog he has vowed to return if he is, in fact, Bond. 

I really worry with tattoos. Our first golden had one and as an adult, even knowing right where it was, it was next to impossible to spot. I am so afraid that they will miss it when Bond is found, especially in a situation like this where it doesn't seem Carol is in a position to see the dog in person. Does anyone know how long a DNA test would take? It would give the most definitive answer but I feel like it would probably take months. 

Regardless, my heart breaks for Carol daily. I hope Bond finds his way home soon - whether this dog turns out to he him or not. 

Julie and the boys


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Should they need to go the DNA route, DNA can be processed in 7-10 days.
The issues would be making sure the subject of the DNA check was correct, correct handling of the blood specimen, and a reliable lab.

The International factor complicates things if this is not amicable. So I hope everyone will let Carol handle it. 
Paul can be a hero if it is Bond and he returns him to Carol. An International hero.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I really truly hope that the reward is right up front in every conversation with this guy so he knows that he doesn't stand to lose anything and has a ton to gain.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol and that they will be reunited for New Year. New candle lit.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I echo the other posters and hope everyone will let Carol handle this. 

Hoping and praying that the dog is Bond and there is a happy reunion soon. 

Heading to light another candle.


Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

From what I have read, the guy who has Duke is being very cooperative and is working with Carol. He has stated that he *does not *want the reward if indeed Duke is Bond and will return him to Carol. He was also going to have Duke checked right away and not wait until his next appt. and even have a friend of Carol's be present. 

I think this should be handled between Carol and this person. This guy received some very nasty comments from people that were not necessary and IMO, completely out of line. 

Prayers everything works out.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

More candles lit, with prayers for all concerned.


----------



## skeetie (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll agree with this is the first photo that made me take a second look...probably the only one that truly looks similar to the Bond pictures. But I have to say the inappropriate comments to the man that has him was so uncalled for... while I recognize everyone is emotionally vested in Bond and Carol's journey including myself but geez some of the Bond warriors need to chill and thank goodness they have. Social media is a double edged saw and sometimes I need to fight the urge to jump into the middle of things myself. It's difficult to read people's tones and intentions from a FB post and details that are not made public... from all indications he is working on getting it resolved perhaps not a quickly as I would have done given the circumstances but nevertheless it is moving in the right direction...seems like he is fireman working a 24 hour shift.... So fingers crossed and prayers said we hear some news soon.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> From what I have read, the guy who has Duke is being very cooperative and is working with Carol. He has stated that he *does not *want the reward if indeed Duke is Bond and will return him to Carol. He was also going to have Duke checked right away and not wait until his next appt. and even have a friend of Carol's be present.
> 
> I think this should be handled between Carol and this person. This guy received some very nasty comments from people that were not necessary and IMO, completely out of line.
> 
> Prayers everything works out.


 
Carolina Mom, you seem to be on the cutting edge of what is going on with Bond. You are appropriately the right person to keep us informed on how this is proceeding. Please let us know, what you know, as soon as is possible. The news, appears to be good, from the current owner of "Duke", relative to him returning Bond, if this is he. If it is Bond, whether he returns Bond or not, will bring some closure to this never ending search. I am certainly praying that it is he and that we all get a good "cry" in knowing that it has a happy ending. :wavey:


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i have goosebumps just reading this. such a strong lead... imagine if it is bond? it would be such a miracle. Maybe carol could even give this guy a bond puppy .. they would have such a relationship moving forward.

keeping all my fingers crossed! thank goodness the guy is being so cooperative


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Praying it works out for all and quickly.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone know how someone from Niagra Falls, Ontario Canada adopted a dog from Beckley, WV? That's an 8 hour drive.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bentman2 said:


> Carolina Mom, you seem to be on the cutting edge of what is going on with Bond. You are appropriately the right person to keep us informed on how this is proceeding. Please let us know, what you know, as soon as is possible. The news, appears to be good, from the current owner of "Duke", relative to him returning Bond, if this is he. If it is Bond, whether he returns Bond or not, will bring some closure to this never ending search. I am certainly praying that it is he and that we all get a good "cry" in knowing that it has a happy ending. :wavey:


I don't really know anymore than anyone else does, only going by the comments posted on FB at this link, there may be many other people who are far more informed than I am. 

https://www.facebook.com/RaleighCountyHumaneSociety/posts/874940889204491

There have been no updates, so I'm waiting for news too like everyone else is. I think the only thing we can do is let Carol and this guy work it out between themselves in private and keeping praying for them both.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

If we're anxious, can you imagine how this must be for Carol. I don't know Carol or Bond, but since he ran off a day has not gone by that I haven't thought of them. Of course I hope with all my heart that this is Bond and he is reunited with Carol. If he is not Bond it appears he will enjoy a good life with his new owner, but unfortunately he is still someone else's dog unless he had been surrendered and that's upsetting.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is a beauty, I hope he is loved,what ever his name, I sure hope it is bond.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Praying for Bond's safe return to Carol.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

KathyL said:


> If we're anxious, can you imagine how this must be for Carol.


If it were me and I really thought it was my dog, I'd be up there knocking on Paul's door as quickly as I could get there. Welcome, or not.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I 've been checking this thread so often it's become obsessive. Confession here, I've also snooped Paul's facebook profile ( it's open to anyone). Seems like a regular guy, loves his dog, gf has a golden,etc. If this is Bond, and I hope it is, I'll bet he and Carol wil both come away happy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> If it were me and I really thought it was my dog, I'd be up there knocking on Paul's door as quickly as I could get there. Welcome, or not.


I'll put this the reverse way to... if I just adopted a dog from a rescue. And realized there was a fairly good chance that the dog was not dumped or neglected in his prior home, but in fact was a beloved pet who has a very good home that wants him back desperately... I would have a hard time waiting a single day before having the dog checked out. And I honestly would be very hopeful myself for that really happy ending for everyone. 

I don't really know how anyone could wait a single day (or a week as it will be) before getting things checked out, even with the holidays. I think I would especially be concerned about getting attached to a dog who I personally feel should be returned home to his real owner. 

There was a case this summer I read about where it really got negative - this was even with a dog who had microchip which connected him with his original owners who lost him years before. The dog was lost or stolen, ended up in a shelter, was adopted and taken across the country. I don't honestly remember what came out of that - but I believe there was a lot of pain for both homes, especially the one that recently bonded with the dog.

I would also be asking Carol or whoever is involved to fund the DNA test just to have that conclusive answer about whether this dog is or isn't Bond. And if it isn't Bond, that's a mystery solved and a happily ever after for this dog and owner. There won't be any negative after effects or "what ifs".


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Does anyone know how someone from Niagra Falls, Ontario Canada adopted a dog from Beckley, WV? That's an 8 hour drive.


I drove nearly 5 hours to adopt Chum, sight-unseen. The rescues in my area wouldn't consider me because my yard isn't fenced and many of them have long waiting lists. I knew I wanted an adult and here in the Northeast there are seldom or never any Goldens at shelters. I finally found a rescue group that considered potential adopters on a case-by-case basis. I didn't have any issues with driving a long distance to get him. 

Perhaps this man had similar circumstances.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> If it were me and I really thought it was my dog, I'd be up there knocking on Paul's door as quickly as I could get there. Welcome, or not.


 Well, I'm not a very patient person so I probably would be!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Megora said:


> I'll put this the reverse way to... if I just adopted a dog from a rescue. And realized there was a fairly good chance that the dog was not dumped or neglected in his prior home, but in fact was a beloved pet who has a very good home that wants him back desperately... I would have a hard time waiting a single day before having the dog checked out. And I honestly would be very hopeful myself for that really happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I don't really know how anyone could wait a single day (or a week as it will be) before getting things checked out, even with the holidays. I think I would especially be concerned about getting attached to a dog who I personally feel should be returned home to his real owner.
> 
> ...



Yes, this!! Thank you for reading my mind and putting it in writing so well, lol 

Julie and the boys


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I was just thinking Megora brought up another good point. There are so many angles to this whole situation. And we don't know what they have or are doing so all we can do is hypothesize.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I must confess to being obsessed with this thread as well - I am just on pins and needles waiting for the happy ending!

As to all the angles - years ago I went to find a new cat at a rescue. The cat I had wanted wasn't there Saturday, but I stayed and played with the dogs. Sunday I went back and still no cat - but of all the dogs from the day before, only one was left and he happened to have been my favorite. I took it as a sign from G-d that he was to be mine!

Next day at the Vet, we found his microchip and learned that he had been missing for 2 years from a family in Philadelphia. My heart broke for them, and for me. I drove that dog home the very next day. Just as I was getting in my car to head home from dropping him off, my boyfriend called to ask how I was doing - OMG I burst into tears! 

Bottom line - the whole situation is sad - but still it has the potential for an amazing outcome!

Fingers, legs (my mother would be so proud), toes, eyes, etch all crossed!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Megora said:


> I'll put this the reverse way to... if I just adopted a dog from a rescue. And realized there was a fairly good chance that the dog was not dumped or neglected in his prior home, but in fact was a beloved pet who has a very good home that wants him back desperately... I would have a hard time waiting a single day before having the dog checked out. And I honestly would be very hopeful myself for that really happy ending for everyone.
> 
> I don't really know how anyone could wait a single day (or a week as it will be) before getting things checked out, even with the holidays. I think I would especially be concerned about getting attached to a dog who I personally feel should be returned home to his real owner.
> 
> ...


Humans can have this really weird territorial instinct over possessions. I've even seen it in parking lots, where someone is waiting for a space, and the person in the space is reluctant to give it up and for some bizarre reason tries to "out wait" the one who is waiting for the space. I can see a person in Paul's situation having an irrational territorial instinct over this dog, even though his brain may be telling him it might belong to someone else. People are weird (which is why I like dogs  ).

Though I think Paul has said all the right things, I wouldn't wait.

In Paul's defense, it may be that he couldn't get a vet appointment immediately, with the holidays and all. So there might be a very good reason why he didn't rush right down to the vet. Plus, he obviously doesn't believe the dog is Bond, so he sees no urgency.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Humans can have this really weird territorial instinct over possessions. I've even seen it in parking lots, where someone is waiting for a space, and the person in the space is reluctant to give it up and for some bizarre reason tries to "out wait" the one who is waiting for the space. I can see a person in Paul's situation having an irrational territorial instinct over this dog, even though his brain may be telling him it might belong to someone else. People are weird (which is why I like dogs  ).
> 
> Though I think Paul has said all the right things, I wouldn't wait.
> 
> In Paul's defense, it may be that he couldn't get a vet appointment immediately, with the holidays and all. So there might be a very good reason why he didn't rush right down to the vet. Plus, he obviously doesn't believe the dog is Bond, so he sees no urgency.



I'm one of those crazy people. It really matters how you approach me. If I'm in a parking space, and it doesn't look like I'm leaving, honking your horn and muttering obscenities at me isn't going to encourage my cooperation. It is at that point I tend to dig my heels in. 

I can totally see that happening to Paul. He said he'd cooperate and then people come out of woodworks and basically accuse him of harboring a fugitive dog. At that point I would have made everything private, given Carol my phone number and told her if I'm harassed it makes it hard to cooperate. 

As I said before, if this ISN'T Bond, then some people had some apologizing to do. Tbh, even if it is Bond, they should still apologize. Bullying and harassment are NEVER ok. 

Just like the crazy lady who ran two girls off the road in Northern California and then tried to smash their windows in while they were calling the cops.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lennap said:


> I must confess to being obsessed with this thread as well - I am just on pins and needles waiting for the happy ending!
> 
> As to all the angles - years ago I went to find a new cat at a rescue. The cat I had wanted wasn't there Saturday, but I stayed and played with the dogs. Sunday I went back and still no cat - but of all the dogs from the day before, only one was left and he happened to have been my favorite. I took it as a sign from G-d that he was to be mine!
> 
> ...


 Wow, missing for two years!! I know that family had to be happy. That's a pretty amazing story.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

If I had adopted a rescue and found out he had owners, i'd be jumping in my car to reunite them. However if I felt the family was on a wild goose chase I wouldn't be thrilled to be expected to be bending over backwards only to find out it wasn't. So I can see both sides, depending on what information they have. Hopefully he is genuine and more concerned for the dog than himself.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Thankfully this is being worked out by the two concerned parties without the input of Facebook or this forum.
Internet comments sadly provide nothing but anguish and admonishment and are never helpful no matter how highly one thinks of themselves.
It'll be worked out in *their timeline. *


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Also we need to remember that Carol was having a friend of her's accompany Paul to the vet to check for the tattoo. That makes more people's schedules to coordinate.
I'm not sure when the vet visit is supposed to happen. Or even if it did happen and no tattoo was found and that is why the DNA is now being done?
I know some people on this forum and the various GR facebook pages know Carol personally so I have no doubt we will know the answers when they are available.

I hope it is the news we all want and that it is soon.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Part of the problem is Paul works 24 hour shifts, and I think that is why there was a lot of frustration when he wasn't responding to Carol. I also think he really doesn't think this is Bond, but is just doing the right thing.

I just hope by this dog now being in another country it doesn't cause issues. The longer this drags on, the more attached everyone is going to get.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm an hour away from Niagara Falls and not working this week so happily offer to go in a second to help see if it's Bond.

And I know a few other GRF'ers that would join me!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Would not a rescue,have checked for a tattoo,and micro chip, before adopting out?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Just lit two new candles & said a prayer for Carol, Bond & also Paul. He is being very good about this which shows he is a true dog lover. Let's keep him in our prayers as well because no matter the out come he will have lost a new friend or should be blessed for doing the right thing anyway. Maybe a new GRF member?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Would not a rescue,have checked for a tattoo,and micro chip, before adopting out?


Yes, they would have. 

Duke was not in a Rescue, he was in a County Humane Society. Most Shelters also check for a chip if they have a scanner. Not sure if they check for a tattoo or not. 

If he had been with a Rescue Group, they would have rechecked him for a chip and a tattoo. If one had been found, they would have contacted the owner and reunited the dog with the owner. 

Rescues Groups get dogs into their programs sometimes that have been lost and reunite them with their owners. They do not adopt them out if they have an owner.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I must had missed that, sorry.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> Would not a rescue,have checked for a tattoo,and micro chip, before adopting out?


Bond did not have a microchip, just a tattoo. When I was back East, I went to a shelter that I knew and found out many shelters do not always check for tattoos. They also fade or can be lasered off.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Comet's tattoo (inner thigh) is faded and very hard to see, even though he has relatively light skin for a Golden and not all that much fur there. You could easily miss it if you weren't looking for it. You'd probably notice it _eventually_ if you lived with him, if he was begging for belly rubs and it caught your eye, but I could see it going unnoticed for weeks.

On a furrier dog or one with darker skin, I could see it _easily_ going unnoticed during a shelter/foster/adoption process.

Edit: added a picture of Comet's tattoo. See what I mean?


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

So when is the next update? Do we know?

Also, did Bond have any markings on his tongue? So many goldens have spots on their tongues but they are never really used as an identifying mark. I know Bo's changed a bunch since his was born to now him being two. Just another idea of ways to help identify. Although with him being a show dog I'm not sure if he would have spots on his tongue. Just an idea


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Tippy, is that the tattoo on the top? That really isn't noticeable at all. I can see how someone would easily miss that. And thinking back at my dogs I know Harley had some skin irritations on his inner thighs at times and his skin would darken. 

Bosn mentioned the dark spots on their tongues and my MacGyver had that. My Mikey was missing a toe -- pretty unique pawprint! Carol might know of identifiers and I can see where you might not want to put some information out there for everyone to know. 

I'm guessing they won't put anything out until all is said and done. I just hope everyone walks away with no bad feelings.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Carol just posted that two people have checked for a tattoo and it cannot be seen. A DNA test has been taken and sent to AKC, on Bond's DNA is already registered with them. They are each working together respectfully, and the owner has agreed to give the dog to her if it is Bond. She hopes everybody else will be respectful of the new owner.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Yes, they would have.
> 
> Duke was not in a Rescue, he was in a County Humane Society. Most Shelters also check for a chip if they have a scanner. Not sure if they check for a tattoo or not.
> 
> ...


 It appears that tattoos are someone useless in some occasions. The GRCA should establish a protocol for this practice and opt for microchips only. Hopefully Carol with microchip Bond, if this is he, after this ordeal is over. This is far more difficult than it had to be just because of that issue.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

thats so good they are doing the DNA so they can know for sure. how long does it take? I'm sad they cant see the tattoo (im just so hoping this is bond)...


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

btw, what a great story of finding your dog Dog found 2,400 miles from home - CNN.com Video


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Yes, they would have.
> 
> Duke was not in a Rescue, he was in a County Humane Society. Most Shelters also check for a chip if they have a scanner. Not sure if they check for a tattoo or not.
> 
> ...


Does the rescue you are affiliated with operate that way? If a dog comes from a shelter I don't know any rescues that re-check for a chip in order to search for an owner, and I don't know of any shelters or rescues that look for tattoos. Dogs that are at a shelter and pass the stray hold then become property of the shelter and the shelter transfers legal ownership to the rescue or adopter. We check for chips on stray dogs and return them to the owner if we can locate them, but I wouldn't know what a tattoo means or what to do if I found one.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Bentman2 said:


> It appears that tattoos are someone useless in some occasions. The GRCA should establish a protocol for this practice and opt for microchips only. Hopefully Carol with microchip Bond, if this is he, after this ordeal is over. This is far more difficult than it had to be just because of that issue.


I think a lot of breeders are still afraid of the harm a chip does. I know a friend of mine who has a top ranked Aussie in agility, it is in her contract not to chip her dog. I believe her dog was tattooed inside the mouth.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Cubbysan for the update, I think we all need to respect their privacies and let them resolve this between themselves. 

Keeping them all in my thoughts and prayers. 




mylissyk said:


> Does the rescue you are affiliated with operate that way? If a dog comes from a shelter I don't know any rescues that re-check for a chip in order to search for an owner, and I don't know of any shelters or rescues that look for tattoos. Dogs that are at a shelter and pass the stray hold then become property of the shelter and the shelter transfers legal ownership to the rescue or adopter. We check for chips on stray dogs and return them to the owner if we can locate them, but I wouldn't know what a tattoo means or what to do if I found one.


Yes, it did. I use to help CFGRR which is no longer in operation here in NC with Intakes. I assisted the Intake Coordinator and worked directly with her.
Any time a dog came in whether it was pulled from a shelter or an individual found the dog and contacted us, we checked or had the person take the dog to a vet to check for a Microchip or tattoo.

When we pulled a dog from a shelter, it was taken straight to the Vet Clinic where it received a full checkup. The dog was checked again for a chip or tattoo during the Intake exam. Vets here will not chip a dog without checking to see if the dog already has been chipped. 

There were specific Intake steps/procedures we followed and asked anyone who contacted us about a dog they found, to follow. If someone contacted us, first we asked if they could or would be willing to keep the dog instead of taking it to AC. Second, contact AC let them know they found the dog, give them their contact info and hold onto the dog for the shelter's required hold stray time according to the City/County ordinance. Then we asked them to take the dog to a Vet to have it scanned for a chip and have a Vet look to see if the dog had a tattoo. If the dog was, the owner was contacted and dog returned. 

Same procedure if a tattoo or chip was found during the initial Intake exam, owner would be contacted and returned to owner. If the owner did not want the dog for any reason, they were asked to sign an Owner Surrender Forum relinquishing ownership of the dog to the Rescue. If a person found a stray and no owner was found, we had that person sign a surrender release form also at the time the dog was either picked up by a Volunteer or brought to one of our Volunteers. 

I adopted my boy from my County Humane Society, it is not a full service HS. I took him to my Vet Clinic for a full exam, shots, and to be chipped. He was rescanned for a chip before they would chip him. Once it was confirmed that he did not have a chip, he was chipped. 

There's another NC member here who is with a GR Rescue also. I know her group has reunited dogs with their owners when the dog was brought into their Rescue and a chip was found during the Intake Exam.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

How does a tattoo help find an unknown owner? Is there a tattoo database? I always thought they were more for proving a dog was yours? Or here many shelters tattoo after they spay a dog to show it has been spayed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We always scan for a chip before implanting one, just not specifically scanning in order to search for an owner. That's done for strays that come directly to the rescue for sure though. If they are from a shelter, here the shelters have already scanned and attempted to contact owners if the chips are registered, they hold the dogs longer when they have id of any kind, chips, or tags.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Cubbysan, thank you for the update. It has to be heartbreaking for Carol. I think we were all hoping for better news.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> How does a tattoo help find an unknown owner? Is there a tattoo database? I always thought they were more for proving a dog was yours? Or here many shelters tattoo after they spay a dog to show it has been spayed.


There is a tattoo database, I am not sure what it is called and not sure how it is decided what the number is that is tattooed on the pet. Before microchips, this is what people did. I remember years ago they used to tattoo dogs in their ears, but stopped that practice because thieves would just cut the ear off to hide the real identity of a dog.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> There is a tattoo database, I am not sure what it is called and not sure how it is decided what the number is that is tattooed on the pet. Before microchips, this is what people did. I remember years ago they used to tattoo dogs in their ears, but stopped that practice because thieves would just cut the ear off to hide the real identity of a dog.



There are a few sites. I think Nationaldogregistry.com is the largest database.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

It's too bad they couldn't just allow Carol to Skype with the dog (Duke). Surely if it was Bond, there would be an instant reaction from him.

The fact that 2 people have not been able to locate the tattoo does not bode well for Carol and Bond. However, still holding out hope!!!!!

Lexx is only 2.5 years old and if you didn't know he was tattooed, you would have a heck of a time trying to find it and he's not even that heavily coated.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl's tattoo is associated with her canadian kennel club registration.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

We used to tattoo in Switzerland before micro chip. It was done in the ear or inner thigh. It was done with a special ink that showed up under ultra violet light. The vets had these lights. It was incredible. In normal light you could not see anything, shine the light on the spot and up came the tattoo.
I read this thread twice a day and so hope that the DNA shows that he is Bond. I feel sorry for Paul being in the middle of all this and hope that whatever the outcome he will have a successful and happy 2015.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

KathyL said:


> Tippy, is that the tattoo on the top? That really isn't noticeable at all. I can see how someone would easily miss that.


It's the dark smudges about 1/3 of the way up from the bottom of the photo. You can just make out an upside-down "S" on the right side. It's his AKC number, which starts with "SR."


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Maybe there is still hope then.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Aside from the head, I don't see this boy as Bond. I've seen goldens in pretty rough shape & the transformation after they grow in a healthy coat & put on weight, this boy just doesn't look he's been on his own or grossly neglected. I will say it's very rare to see such a stray (rescue) with such a nice head, certainly not what I've experienced in Oklahoma, Missouri, Illinois, Georgia & Alabama. Really makes you wonder who should be missing this boy. So sad, that it doesn't look like this is going to be a happy & long deserved homecoming for Bond & Carol.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I gather the DNA will be definitive either way.

Going by just looks... he looks very thin (you can see it in the head shape too with indentations on the sides where there's normally fat filling in) and the look of him is a dog who has not had it easy... might not be eating well and might be sick. 

You never know how much coat and healthy weight.... and loss of it... can change the appearance of a dog.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

It's not Bond.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> It's not Bond.



Is this now fact from results, new news, or your opinion please?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

At this point, the only news I will believe is an official announcement (either way) from Carol herself! There is just too much (well meant) speculation floating around. That makes it all the more confusing to me. Imagine poor Carol and how she is feeling!

I am hoping with all my heart that the news is positive!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Still thinking of Bond and Carol and praying for good news. Hoping for an update soon.

On my way to light a candle.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I rarely log into GRF anymore but sometimes read and I've been following the Bond story. I saw this on my local news and had to try and remember my username/password to post this:

Local dog returns home after 6,000-mile journey | Local & Regional | Seattle News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO News


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

marieb said:


> I rarely log into GRF anymore but sometimes read and I've been following the Bond story. I saw this on my local news and had to try and remember my username/password to post this:
> 
> Local dog returns home after 6,000-mile journey | Local & Regional | Seattle News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO News


I saw this too! It does give hope!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle

New candle lit for Carol and Bond


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol, and new candle lit.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

New candles lit & prayers said. May God be with Carol in her time of need.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and prayers said that Bond is safe and reunited with Carol.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

This is such an awesome story of the reunion of an old man and his dog. If God can orchestrate this wonderful reunion, there's absolutely no reason why He can't reunite Bond and Carol.

Dog found after missing for more than a month - WOWK 13 Charleston, Huntington WV News, Weather, Sports


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

did anyone ever hear the results of the DNA test?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would be surprised if the results were back yet. Hopefully we will all hear one way or the other when they get results.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jennifer1 said:


> I would be surprised if the results were back yet. Hopefully we will all hear one way or the other when they get results.


In the meantime while everyone waits for an update, I lit a new candle and sending prayers-

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Black Heart Farm's Maya (Oct 31, 2013)

Candle lit for Bond.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When Carol had posted, she said the AKC already had received the sample, but it was going to take a few weeks for the results.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for the update!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Just read this update from Carol on FB:

Hello Everyone,...
This message is in reference to the Golden Retriever, Duke. I did personally go see the dog on Sunday and met with the man that has him. It did not take me long to realize that it was not my Bond. My friend and I went over him and did look for a tattoo and there is no evidence a tattoo has ever been there. I am satisfied that this is not Bond. And the man that has Duke can go on with his life. He is a very nice man and loves this dog. I wanted the dog to be Bond so bad but it wasn't meant to be. 
Thank you everyone for your concerns. We will continue to look for Bond.
Carol


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Laurie said:


> Just read this update from Carol on FB:
> 
> Hello Everyone,...
> This message is in reference to the Golden Retriever, Duke. I did personally go see the dog on Sunday and met with the man that has him. It did not take me long to realize that it was not my Bond. My friend and I went over him and did look for a tattoo and there is no evidence a tattoo has ever been there. I am satisfied that this is not Bond. And the man that has Duke can go on with his life. He is a very nice man and loves this dog. I wanted the dog to be Bond so bad but it wasn't meant to be.
> ...


Thank you for this closure  Sad..that guy was put through a lot, too. Best wishes for him and his new golden, and for Carol as her search continues. I hope Bond is somewhere safe and warm.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I was so hoping Duke was Bond!!! Very heartbreaking for Carol.

Duke must have had a home before ending up in Canada. Makes me wonder if someone is looking for him.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Laurie said:


> I was so hoping Duke was Bond!!! Very heartbreaking for Carol.
> 
> Duke must have had a home before ending up in Canada. Makes me wonder if someone is looking for him.


 It's just so heartbreaking to read Carol's post. I also had wondered about Duke's background -- was he surrendered or found and assumed to be a stray. He is a beautiful dog and while thin, appeared to have been well cared for at one time. He might well have an owner which adds an additional note of sadness to this story.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Aiden's Mom said:


> Thank you for this closure  Sad..that guy was put through a lot, too. Best wishes for him and his new golden, and for Carol as her search continues. I hope Bond is somewhere safe and warm.


Yes, I think there are a lot on the forum that feels that Bond is in a home somewhere. If he cannot be with Carol at this time of the year, then being in a home where he is feed and cared for is something everyone can identify with. My feeling is that he is not in the area where he first fled, but some distance away. I think whoever has him either does not know that he is lost or if they do, would rather keep him for their own selfish reasons. Bond is so beautiful that there are a large number of potential dog owners would never be able to own a dog like him and this is the attraction that they have. Time will tell, but I think there is a good possibility that if someone has him, this will be known, by a vet, sooner or later. Carol has been so diligent in her efforts to find Bond that a vet will remember that fact, each time they look at a golden, and say "is this Bond". We just have to continue to pray that he is found.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

This is so heartbreaking. I feel for Carol. I can't even imagine getting your hopes up to have them broken again.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol, new candle lit, such a shame it wasn't him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New Candle lit for Bond and Carol, my prayers are with them.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two more candles lit for Bond & Carol & a prayer said. Never give up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit and prayers for Carol and Bond


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*1/8/15 Update*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?ref=br_tf


Good Morning~
We would like to take a moment to acknowledge all of the people who have recently joined the Bring Bond Home page. It is heartening to know that so many people are willing to spread the word and keep an eye out to Bring Bond Home. For newcomers and long-term friends, a flyer is attached for you to share on your Facebook page to keep awareness of Bond alive. Thank you, thank you for your support....and share, share, share!
Good Morning~

We would like to take a moment to acknowledge all of the people who have recently joined the Bring Bond Home page. It is heartening to know that so many people are willing to spread the word and keep an eye out to Bring Bond Home. For newcomers and long-term friends, a flyer is attached for you to share on your Facebook page to keep awareness of Bond alive. Thank you, thank you for your support....and share, share, share!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry that Bond has still not been found, but very encouraged that so many people continue to look for him and keep getting the message out.

Candles lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and prayers said.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol x


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers said once more & two new candles lit. All candles are out right now. Carols not giving up neither should we!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bond*

Praying that Bond is found!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit and prayers said for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update posted 1/16/15*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome/posts/1552883654929040

Hello~
A bit of housekeeping before the update:
We cannot stress enough how important it is to report any potential sighting or Internet link of a loose/lost Golden to the Bond hotline. The number is:
603-339-2702
Bond’s Facebook page is not monitored 24/7. Bond’s Facebook page is for updates and well wishes. Leaving a private message or a comment under a thread only delays the response time needed to look into a lead. Please, jot the number down and call if you have any information regarding Bond.
Thanks!!

*Update:*
Phone outreach has reported: 
These dedicated volunteers have addressed all of the area vets, shelters, groomers, ACOs, training schools, DPW, town police, trash haulers, etc. The process of one-to-one phone calls will continue with a monthly reminder that we are still looking for Bond.
The Internet Lost Dog sites have been watched daily; volunteers watching these sights report nothing new.
Milford
Lost Golden brought in to police department. Golden was female and reunited with owner.
Harrisburg, PA
Loose Golden found. Dog was female and returned to owners.
Roseville, Michigan
Hopeful Hearts Rescue had a male Golden turned in. Golden was 2 years old, no tattoo. Had been in their system since May. Adopted out.
Georgia 
BBH follower sent info regarding male Golden in Burke County, GA living on the side of a road. Has gash on side of head. Memphis GR Rescue is aware. This dog looks to be a Lab/Golden mix.
East Texas 
Male Golden found on Highway 94. Had collar, no tags. Dog was older with sugar face; no tattoo. We hope this sweet boy finds his owners.
Rutland, MA 
Many BBH followers sent link to Craigslist ad regarding loose Golden in Rutland. Dog returned to owner according to Rutland police.
Walpole
Caller saw loose Golden running down Lincoln Road. She described the dog as the color of a Yellow Lab but with long fur. She said the dog looked to be in good condition. The ACO and police have been notified. Search team volunteer will continue to check area. As of this update, we believe the owner has been reunited with the dog.
Norfolk
Loose dog seen at corner of Old Coach and Lafayette. Norfolk ACO reports that this male is a Wrentham dog who frequently gets loose. He has been returned to his owners.
Wisconsin
BBH follower sent link to GR Rescue of Wisconsin regarding intact male Golden surrendered. Rescue searched, but no tattoo. Dog determined not to be Bond.
Ohio 
Caller texted link to male Golden in Wayne County Humane Society’s shelter. Dog determined not to be Bond.
Parrish, FL 
Caller relayed information regarding a loose male Golden. The Golden was found by a resident on a 2-lane country road. Owners were located and dog returned.
San Luis Obisbo, CA 
BBH follower sent link to Craigslist ad posted 11-22-14 of male Golden found tied up at entrance of Food 4 Less. Two emails were sent (no phone contact #, no image of dog), but no response. We hope this boy has been reunited with his family.
Harmony, PA
BBH follower sent link to ad on LostMyDoggie. Male Golden Retriever found on 11-5-14. Sent two emails (no phone contact #), no response. Dog determined not to be Bond. We hope this dog has been reunited with his family.
Shamong, NJ
Family found intact male Golden Retriever, believed to be about 5 years old. No tattoo. Dog determined not to be Bond.
Queens, NY
Male Golden Retriever/possible mix found. Dog determined not to be Bond.
Grand Rapids, MI 
BBH follower sent link to male Golden in Michigan Humane Society. Dog determined not to be Bond.
Leominster, MA
Two BBH followers sent link to Animal Control’s FB page regarding “Rudy.” Leominster Animal Control confirmed dog is a male Yellow Lab.
Middletown, CT
Caller pointed us toward Middletown Animal Control, loose Golden or Golden-mix. Dog is a male Yellow Lab.
Central NJ
Caller sent link to Central NJ Craigslist. Loose Golden found by homeowner. Dog was female.
North Attleboro, MA
BBH team member found a report of a loose Golden wearing a green bandana seen around Bungay Road/Lindsey Street. Woman who made the original post regarding dog feels it is a female due to size, and also looked to be a senior. We have spoken to NA ACO. She has not received any calls regarding this dog, and has not seen the dog in her travels. ACO feels it’s a neighborhood dog.

At this time we want to focus our attention to hunting season.
Rhode Island season:
Bow Season 9/15 - 1/31

Heartfelt thanks to all of our volunteers for their dedication to this effort and to all of our positive Facebook Followers.
The Bond Team


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm glad to see so many calls coming in from different areas regarding Bond. It's good to see that there is still a lot of activity out there. I think of Bond and Carol every day and hope and pray he is reunited with her.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol, new candle lit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lit a new candle for Carol and Bond.

If you're on FB, here's a flyer of Bond to share-


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit.... Bond need a few more to light the way !!!!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two more lit for Bond & Carol Praying every day for good news


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and prayer said.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit prayers continuing for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.

You can follow updates about Bond here-

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome


If you're on FB, here is a Flyer you can post and share-


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit and prayers said for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

More candles lit & still praying for good news.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit for Bond and Carol and prayers said.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and prayers said for Bond and Carol.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

So sorry he hasn't been found yet.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers continuing for Bond and Carol, new candle lit.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit for our Bond & Carol.....


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Still wishing for the very best outcome.:crossfing


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Prayers said and candles lit for Bond. Still hoping for the best.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.

Reminder, candles go out after 48 hours. 

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and prayers said for Bond's return to Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two new candles lit for Bond & Carol. Praying he's at least somewhere safe & finds a way back to Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up and Burning Bright !!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and I continue to pray for Bond's safe return home.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol x


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Holding Carol and Bond in my thoughts and prayers, with faith that he will get back to his loving mom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Bring Bond Home FB page updates 2/2 and 2/3/15*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome

*2/3/15 update-*

You all are amazing. In 24 hours, the flyers have been shared 729 times and seen by 32,848 people...and counting!
Thank you for keeping the awareness alive.

*2/2/15 update-*

Hello~
Lots of people are checking in to share Bond's flyer. Don't know if it's people from the Northeast who are snowed in and have time to help out, or if some have realized it's been 7 months since the search has started, and we need to share the flyer to get him home to Carol.
Whatever, the reason...keep it up! Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

New candles lit & prayers going out. Let's help Carol stay positive of Bonds return.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Is he seriously still missing?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I had a dream last night he was found. I so wish he would be or is at least blissfully happy with others.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

lhowemt, that would be wonderful, you never know . . .


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More prayers for Bond & Carol. I still think of them every day and pray for his safety and eventual return. Candles lit.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and I continue to pray he is reunited with Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Another candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I was looking back at Bond photos in my dog show albums. He is so pretty, and I hope he comes home soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles relit For Carol & Bond and burning bright !!!!


Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*2/13/15 Update*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome

Hello~
Before we get to the update…
We wanted to let you know that, as of today, the total numbers on Bond’s most recent flyer share are: 61,184 people viewed the post; 1,256 shares. Incredible! Each and every one of you are helping to get the word out about Bond. We can’t thank you enough.
Also, we would like to thank everyone who called the Bond Hotline, 603-339-2702, with information regarding possible Bond leads. Please continue to do so, as this is the most efficient way for us to follow up on those leads.
Update:
Call Volunteer Report: These dedicated volunteers have addressed all of the area vets, shelters, groomers, ACOs, training schools, DPW, town police, trash haulers, etc. The process of one-to-one phone calls will continue with a monthly reminder that we are still looking for Bond.
The Internet Lost Dog sites have been watched daily; volunteers watching these sights report nothing new.
Newburyport, MA 
BBH caller sent link to a loose Golden found on High Street. Dog was female.
Providence, RI 
BBH caller relayed posting of found Golden in Silver Lake area 1/14/17. No other information. ACO reports no Goldens picked up from 1/14/17 forward.
Richmond, VA 
Caller sent link to male Golden running around Parker St. & Darbytown Rd. in Fulton Hill area. Dog looked to be a senior and has been determined not to be Bond.
Medfield, MA 
Bond caller noticed loose Golden running near railroad tracks around South Street. Did not see a person with the dog. Police and ACO were notified. ACO reports that particular area on South Street has a dog park that backs up to the railroad tracks. The dog park sees 100+ dogs/day. ACO feels confident the dog who was at the dog park was with a person, but she will keep an eye out for any loose Golden wandering the streets in Medfield.
Lowell, IN 
BBH follower sent link to male Golden found near Colfax/Clark and 197th. Animal Control verified no tattoo.
Cheshire, CT
BBH follower sent link to young male Golden in Cheshire, CT. Dog determined not to be Bond.
Colchester, CT 
BBH caller sent link to male Golden picked up by Reliable Oil technician. ACO reports dog has been reunited with owner.
Lincoln, MA 
BBH caller sent link to Craigslist ad. Stray male Golden found, intact, person looking to rehome, no photo. Have emailed several times, no reply.
Memphis area, TN
BBH caller sent link to FB post regarding stray male Golden was picked up by Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue. He is intact, but after vet examination and area shaved, no tattoo. Photo ID determined not to be Bond. Special thanks to MAGRR for their help.
Cincinnati, OH 
BBH caller sent link to Adore ABull Rescue who picked up a stray male Golden. After emailing with shelter and viewing pictures, it has been determined that the dog is not Bond.
Clinton County, IN
BBH caller sent picture of loose Golden. Dog was determined not to be Bond.
Marvin, NC 
BBH volunteer sent link to Craigslist ad. Stray male Golden running with black Lab in Marvin, NC. Citizen picked up Golden, couldn’t catch Lab. Picture was sent and dog determined not to be Bond.
Chicago, IL 
BBH volunteer sent link to 4-year-old male Golden being fostered, needing forever home. After speaking with foster parent and hearing history of the dog, it was apparent the dog was not Bond.
Heartfelt thanks to all of our volunteers for their dedication to this effort and to all of our positive Facebook Followers.
The Bond Team


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lighting a new candle for Bond and Carol and continue to pray for a reunion for those two. It's amazing what they have accomplished.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol x


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

New candles lit for Bond Carol. Only two were lit when I got there lets lite them all in hopes & prayers that Bond is safe & Gets home to Carol soon.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and prayers continue for Bond and Carol.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles and prayers for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

two more candles lit. Daily prayers going out for the two of them.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle Power ...Up and running !!!! Gotta Believe !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts continuing for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit, prayers sent.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thinking about Bond and lit a new candle. My wish every day is that he is reunited with Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up and shining bright !!!!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles and prayers for Bond and Carol. Still keeping the faith.

"Unity is strength... when there is teamwork and collaboration, wonderful things can be achieved." Mattie Stepanek

Big thanks to Team Bond for their continued efforts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit and sending prayers


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and thoughts and prayers going out to Carol and Bond.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

May God keep Carol strong in her search. Candles lit & prayers said


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

When we had a snooper at our back garden last week I was so freaked at the thought of my boys going missing, I can't begin to imagine how Carol feels, it's too sad and worrying. Thinking of them often.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up...  ! Never to far from our Hearts and Thoughts


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit and prayers sent. 

I just watched a video where a Golden who had been missing for 20 months was reunited with his owners.

Never give up hope!


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

I know Carol wants Bond home so badly. Thoughts to her.

I hope Bond is in a warm home somewhere getting fed and loved. Hopefully they are searching for the owner, or his tattoo brings up some questions with the vet.

May the be reunited!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and burning bright for Bond and Carol.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit for Carol and Bond. Hope that boy comes home to Carol soon.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit and prayers sent for Bond and Carol.
*
2/28 update from Bond's FB page-*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome




> Hello~
> Just a quick note:
> The Golden Retriever found in Dracut, MA and turned in to Wignall Animal Hospital has been returned to the owner.
> Thank you all for your calls, texts, and emails!


GRF Gratefulness Candles- candles go our after 48 hours. 

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle

If you're on FB, please share Bond's flyer-


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit..... not many are though !!!! Please stop by and light a few for Bond & Carol !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mac'sdad said:


> Candles Lit..... not many are though !!!! Please stop by and light a few for Bond & Carol !


Yes, please light a candle for Bond and Carol!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers said & 2 new candles lit for Carol & Bond


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Mac'sdad said:


> Candles Lit..... not many are though !!!! Please stop by and light a few for Bond & Carol !


Done. I still hope they found this gorgeous boy!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and prayers continue for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up and burning bright !!!!


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

New candle lit and prayers said for Carol and Bond.

Paula


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Going to lite new candles now & praying he's ok somewhere & finds a way back to Carol


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

New candles lit. Still hoping and praying for his safe return.


----------



## leoandharvsmum (Jan 9, 2014)

*Lost dog Bond*

Has Bond ever been found? I am in the UK and find myself very often thinking of Bond and his family. Would make my day if I heard he had been found and re-united with his family xx


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

@ leoandharvsmum ....no not yet but we are still looking and still have super high hopes of finding him ....that's for thinking about him !!!  Gary

New candles up and burning bright !!!!

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Candle lit!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and prayers continue for his safe return to Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up !!!!  Thinking of both !!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

leoandharvsmum said:


> Has Bond ever been found? I am in the UK and find myself very often thinking of Bond and his family. Would make my day if I heard he had been found and re-united with his family xx


No, he has not been found, it's been over 7 months now since he went missing. 

Here is Bond's FB page where you can see updates-


https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit !!!!  ....Thinking of you & your Momma !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*New update from Bring Bond Home FB page 3/13/15*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome/posts/1569553899928682




> Hello~
> Before we get to the update…
> We would like to thank everyone who called the Bond Hotline, 603-339-2702, or sent an email to: [email protected] with information regarding possible leads. Please continue to do so, as this is the most efficient way to get the information to us.
> Also, as usual, you all rocked the sharing of Bond’s flyer the other day! Thanks so much for helping to keep the search alive.
> ...


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Every time I get ready to log on to check this thread, I whisper a little prayer that there will be good news. Carol has been missing her boy for a long time now.

It's encouraging to see the activity on the BBH logs as the team continues to spread the word.

More prayers and candles lit for Bond.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and prayers continue that Bond is reunited with Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit, prayers continuing for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit and still praying !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I am so rooting for a happy ending.Prayers that he will be found and returned to his' owner.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update on Bond's FB page 3/16/15*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=nf


Hello~
There is/was a loose Golden Retriever in Wilmington, MA near Rte. 62 and Boutwell. Thank you for all the calls/emails!
The Wilmington PD have been called, and they have no reports of this dog. The Wilmington ACO will not be in the office until tomorrow, Tuesday.
If there's anything to report, we will post it here.
Thanks!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A candle lit and a prayer said for Bond's safe return to Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Burning Bright !!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and prayers continue that Bond is reunited with Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two new candles lit & Prayer said that Bond is safe somewhere & finds his way back to Carols arms.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit .... for Carol & Bond !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Another candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit and prayers sent.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up and running !!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and prayers said.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit !!!! Burning Bright .....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and hope and prayers continue on this bright sunny day.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit and prayers said. Hoping that Spring brings good news and Bond's safe return.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New Candle lit for Bond and Carol-

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle

Bond's FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts

If you're on FB, there is a flyer you can share, keep spreading the word.
Hopefully he will be found soon and returned to Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles refueled !!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Mac'sdad said:


> Candles refueled !!!


 
Is that a new avatar, looks like someone found a nice spot under some bushes!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and prayers continue for Bond's safe return home to Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

KathyL said:


> Is that a new avatar, looks like someone found a nice spot under some bushes!


No Kathy it's been there for a while ...but he does love that spot !!!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the link for Bond's FB page, it's been awhile since an update has been posted.

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome

Here's his flyer you can share-










New candle lit, prayers sent.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Please keep lighting your candles for Bond and Carol!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and prayers continue.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

2 new candles lit and prayers said daily


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I lit a new candle.

Here's an update from Bond's FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts

Hello~
For those of us in the Northeast...the weather is warming, we’re feeling confident we can put the snow shovel away, and the melting snow pack is giving way to beautiful, bare Earth. This also means people are coming out of their houses to enjoy this mild weather. We urge all of you, regardless of where you live, to please keep an eye out for Bond. We are hoping for that one phone call…

Below is a flyer for you to share. Thank you all so much.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More prayers and candles lit for Bond and Carol. Thanks for the update, Carolina Mom.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and the hope and prayers continue that Bond will be found and reunited with Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Burning Bright !!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and prayers continue.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Bond and Carol are always in our thoughts and prayers. We are still hoping ...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and the hope continues that Bond is reunited with Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle, sending prayers

New update from Bond's FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome



> ***We're up to 1,460 shares of Bond's flyer. Almost to 1,500!!! Flyer is one post below this one.***
> Thank you, thank you, thank you! Over 1,100 shares of Bond's flyer so far. Can we reach 1,500 by week's end?



If you're on FB, please share Bond's flyer, keep his info out there.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up for the weekend !!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles and prayers for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and prayers said Carol stays strong and that Bond is safe and reunited with Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*New update*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts




> WOW! 1,501 shares of Bond's flyer....and counting! This is awesome. Every share of the flyer helps to keep the search for Bond alive. Y'all are the best!!!


New candle lit today


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up and burning .... Thinking of Bond and Carol !


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles running down..... Thinking of Bond & Carol !!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*New update-4/17/15*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts


Bring Bond Home

Hello~
Before we get to the update…
We would like to thank everyone who called the Bond Hotline, 603-339-2702, or sent an email to: [email protected] with information regarding possible leads. Please continue to do so, as this is the most efficient way to get the information to us.

The outpouring of support we receive through this page, the Bond phone, and email is overwhelming. We feel with all of you behind this effort, we are bound to find Bond!
And, as usual, you all rocked the sharing of Bond’s flyer the other day! Thanks so much for helping to keep the search alive.

*
Update:*
Phone outreach has reported: 
These dedicated volunteers have addressed all of the area vets, shelters, groomers, ACOs, training schools, DPW, town police, trash haulers, etc. The process of one-to-one phone calls will continue with a monthly reminder that we are still looking for Bond.

The Internet Lost Dog sites have been watched daily; volunteers watching these sights report nothing new.

*Billerica, MA*
Loose Golden turned in to Billerica police. Owners called PD and claimed dog. Billerica ACO confirmed that dog was a senior and verified vet records that he did belong to the people who came to claim him.

*Wilmington, MA*
BBH caller sent link to video of possible older Golden Retriever loose in woods near Rte. 62 and Boutwell St. ACO has been called. Wilmington ACO reports there is an older Golden that lives in that area who is frequently loose. There were no other calls on her log regarding this Golden.
*
Eastham, MA*
BBH follower emailed link to loose, older Golden Retriever eating out of trash cans. Dog looked thin and malnourished. Called Eastham PD. They are looking for this dog, and will call if they find the dog.

*Chester, CT*
BBH follower gave information about a reddish-colored Golden Retriever found in Chester. By the time we spoke to Essex ACO, the dog had been returned to owners.

*Roanoke, VA*
BBH caller sent link to vet service who had received a loose male Golden Retriever. By the time we spoke to vet, the dog’s owners had been found.

*W. Boylston, MA*
BBH caller found loose male Golden Retriever in her neighborhood. After several days, caller located owners and dog was returned.

*Lowell, MA*
BBH caller saw FB posting of possibly 2 Golden Retrievers running loose on Clark Rd. at Country Club. Lowell ACO was called and they have reported no calls or sightings regarding these dogs.

*Suffolk County, NY*
BBH follower sent link regarding an intact male Golden Retriever turned in to Brookhaven Animal Shelter. By the time we checked out the link, the dog had been claimed by his owners.

*Scituate, RI*
BBH caller saw FB post and Craigslist ad about an older male Golden Retriever found near Tunk Hill Road. After we received a picture of the dog, we confirmed that it was not Bond. We hope this boy finds his owners.

*E. Longmeadow/Springfield area, MA*
BBH follower sent FB link to male Golden Retriever picked up by family. Dog has been determined not to be Bond.

*Ware, MA*
BBH follower sent email link to loose Golden-colored dog running loose near the Walmart. Animal Control has not had calls regarding this dog, but will continue to look for it.

*Webster, MA*
BBH follower sent information of 2 loose Golden Retrievers; one older, one younger. By the time we called, owners of both Goldens had been located; they were females.

*Philadelphia, PA*
BBH follower sent link to Golden Retriever tied to a sign post. Dog has been determined not to be Bond.

*Newburyport, MA *
BBH follower sent link to loose Golden Retriever in the High Street area. Dog determined not to be Bond.

Shrewsbury, MA
BBH caller pointed us to FB link regarding loose Golden Retriever on Grafton Street near Woodland Road. Dog had been taken to Community Animal Hospital. Maybe a female. Dog determined not to be Bond.

*Newport, NH*
BBH caller sent link to FB post regarding loose red Golden Retriever around Airport Road, Newport, NH. Dog was captured by the time we called police department. Dog was a female Irish Setter.

*Lewes, DE*
BBH caller sent FB link to male Golden picked up near Robinson Road. The woman who captured the dog was able to locate owners.

*Clarksville, TN*
BBH follower sent list to Craigslist ad. Loose Golden in area. We spoke to the Craigslist poster. She believes dog is local, as everyone in her neighborhood allows their dog to run free. She posted the ad in the hopes that a neighbor would recognize the dog. She will also call her local ACO.

Heartfelt thanks to all of our volunteers for their dedication to this effort and to all of our positive Facebook Followers.

The Bond Team


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle burning bright !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and I continue to pray that you are reunited with Carol.


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Will in include you in our prayers.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Candle lit for Bond


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Two more candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit and prayers sent for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Burning Bright !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit.

Here is Bond's FB page if you want to follow for updates-

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol !!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit. You're somewhere Bond, you just need to be found.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up....


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Never give up on something that you can’t go a day without thinking about.
— Sir Winston Churchill


I haven't been on GRF a lot lately with the virus warnings I kept getting, but every single day I think of Bond and hope that he is found soon.

All candles are out. More are needed!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up for Carol & Bond ...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A bright new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

brianne said:


> *Never give up on something that you can’t go a day without thinking about.
> — Sir Winston Churchill*


Wonderful quote, love this. 

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle up .....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Wonderful quote, love this.
> 
> New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


I second that!.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*May 7th-update from Bond's FB page*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts



> Hello~
> We wanted to update everyone on the dog found in Mississippi.
> The male Golden was found by a woman looking for her own lost dog. She notified her local shelter, the Corinth-Alcorn Animal Shelter that she had the dog, and they posted his picture on their Facebook page, hoping to find the owner.
> The shelter was kind enough to put us in touch with the woman who was caring for the dog. She took him to the vet today. The vet estimates this dog's age to be 2-3 years old. The dog was flea and tick infested and covered in mats. The vet shaved his inner thighs and stomach. There was no tattoo.
> We wish to thank this woman, who will remain anonymous, for her help, understanding, and support. She has been nothing but kind. We also wish her the best of luck in her search for her puppy.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up....


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Two more candles lit for Bond and Carol. Still hoping...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New Candles Lit ....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New Candle For Bond & Carol.... Hope Hope Hope !!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and I too still hope that somewhere, someone sees Bond and he is returned to Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Weird things happening on the candle site....first Carolina Mom then my candle disappeared before it's time !!!!! Carolina Mom's came back ....mine haven't yet ! strange


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond & Carol. Please Lord send her a sign.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*New update!*

*Bring Bond Home-*, update Friday May 15th

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts





> Hello~
> The weekend is upon us. Most of us will be out and about, taking kids to various athletic games, shopping, yard work, or just walking around enjoying the time off from work and the fine weather.
> Can we ask that, while you are out and about, please keep an eye out for Bond, no matter where you live. We truly believe that he will be spotted, and it may be by you!
> His flyer is below. Please share liberally. The search is alive and well, but we need your help to spread the word. As always, we thank you for your continued support!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Can't believe he's still missing--hope he saunters up to a dog show in the area w/ a bag full of stories to tell


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lit a new candle, quite a few lit but I'd love to see a screen of candles.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two new candles lit & prayers everyday for Carol & Bond


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome

Latest update from facebook


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

KathyL said:


> Lit a new candle, quite a few lit but I'd love to see a screen of candles.


Me too!

Lit a new candle for Bond and Carol. 

Jennretz, thanks for the update, prayers to Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lit a new candle and praying that dog might be Bond.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's not Bond :-( no tattoo


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Candles lit and prayers for Bond and Carol


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

New candles lit for Bond & Carol. Dear Lord please send Carol sign.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit, praying he will come home, it's so heartbreaking for Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up and Burning Bright !!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and prayers continue that Bond will be reunited with Carol.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome/posts/1593027190914686

Latest update from facebook


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Prayers for a reunion for Bond and Carol. Candles lit. All are out except the ones I just lit. Need more.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit. I think about Bond every day and continue to hope and pray that he is found and reunited with Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lit a new candle for Carol and Bond.

Bond's FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts



> Folks,
> Please do not post links, pictures, or send a private message to sightings or lose/found Goldens on this page.
> 
> Your information will reach us much faster if you either call the Bond hotline:
> ...


Share Bond's flyer, help spread the word and keep his info out there.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and prayers said that Bond is reunited with Carol.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit and prayers said for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ..... Mac says Please stop by and light a few for my brother !!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles are running down ....Please give a few moments to light a candle !!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

New Candles lit...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New Candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit and prayer said.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Another candle lit.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Two more candles lit and prayers said for Bond and Carol.

This morning on the news I saw a family who recovered their dog 11 months after it went missing. They even moved to another state (from Georgia to Florida) and they still found him! Hoping for a similar outcome for Bond.

At the end of this month, 6/28 I think, will be the one year anniversary of Bond's disappearance. Do you think we can get GRF members to light a gazillion candles that day for Bond & Carol?

Keeping the faith...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Two new candles lit and in my prayer every day. I'll be lighting all the candles I can on 6/28!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

brianne said:


> Two more candles lit and prayers said for Bond and Carol.
> 
> This morning on the news I saw a family who recovered their dog 11 months after it went missing. They even moved to another state (from Georgia to Florida) and they still found him! Hoping for a similar outcome for Bond.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is a GREAT idea!

Lighting a new candle and sending prayers.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Praying for Bond's return to Carol. A candle lit also.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thank you, this is a GREAT idea!
> 
> Lighting a new candle and sending prayers.



Candles lit

Super Idea.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Brianne, that's a really great idea!. New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit -- Bond is in my thoughts and prayers every day. I also like Brianne's idea about doing something special to mark the one year anniversary of his flee.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Updates 6/8/2015*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome





> Hello~
> We wanted to let everyone know we are aware of the Golden Retriever on Maine's Craiglist. We have contacted the poster, but have not heard back as yet.
> Thank you for all of your emails!!





> ***Update on Golden Retriever in Maine***
> We have spoken with the CL poster and have seen additional photos. The dog is confirmed not to be Bond.
> Thanks to each and every one of you for your continued support and well wishes.


New Candle lit, prayers sent


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is sad it has been close to year now and Bond is still missing. 

Lighting candles on anniversary date is great idea. 25 is maximum per person per day, I did that couple times.

Hope he finds his way home very soon and before that date.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles are thinning out .... lit some more so it won't be dark !


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

More candles lit.....


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

More candles lit...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Another candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit. Hope is what keeps us going and I am not giving up hoping.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

KathyL said:


> A new candle lit. Hope is what keeps us going and I am not giving up hoping.


Agreed.... Hope means possible !!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit.....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More candles lit.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

2 more candles lit.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up !!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Another candle lit.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

From past experience, if we post our Candles link on FB, we can pick up many, many more participants. In the past, we have hit several hundred candles lit at once.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Recent updates to Bond's FB page (apologies for the delay)

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts

June 14th update-



> Hello~
> Before we get to the update, we want to thank every single one of you who called or emailed with potential leads or sightings of Bond. We are continually humbled to realize how many hearts have been touched by Bond’s search. You are all amazing, and there are no words to thank you enough for your dedication.
> Update:
> Phone outreach has reported:
> ...


June 16th update-



> Folks,
> Please do not post links, pictures, or send a private message of sightings of lost/found Goldens on this page. Your information will reach us much faster if you either:
> Email: [email protected]
> Or call: 603-339-2702
> Thanks so much!



If you're on FB, please share Bond's flyer-












Lighting new candles


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Can't get into the site...    

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like the website has been redesigned, here's a new link to light a candle. 

Light a Candle

I have not found the GRF Group Candles though, but you can light a candle at the link above.

I lit a new one for Carol and Bond.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

I saw the new link but it looks like it will be hard to find others that put candles up....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I did a search for the GRF Candles, found them but wasn't able to light a new one in that group of candles.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Have not forgotten Bond and Carol. Candle lit.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit today. I see there is a search button at the top right hand side of the new site and you can search to see how many candles are lit. There were about 5 or 6 tonight.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*June 22 Update from Bond's FB page*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=nf





> Folks,
> We are aware of the Golden Retriever in Hanover, MA. We are checking into this.
> Thank you for your emails and calls!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update on Male in MA*



> Regarding the male Golden Retriever in Hanover, MA:
> The animal hospital confirms that they do not have a male Golden in their possession. They are saying the dog was claimed by owners.


New candle lit


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

*candles and groups*

I asked the gratefulness people about why we have lost our groups and this is their reply. I'm sorry, but it's long. And I can't get images to show!
Dear Margaret,
Thank you for honoring those you love, pray for, remember and celebrate through "lighting" our free candles. We are moved and humbled that so many around the world have found our Light a Candle feature such a comfort and support on their journeys.

As such, it is with regret that we must tell you that the candle feature on our redesigned website will no longer facilitate the formation of “groups” for a variety of reasons:

Sadly, the groups were often misused. People wrote offensive messages upsetting those who were sincerely endeavoring to honor a beloved sick person or animal and with more than 10,000 candles lit each day it was impossible for us to monitor them.
In addition, the architecture of the old Light a Candle feature was breaking down. More recently, we and others created groups that did not show up and which did not respond to a Search effort and this was upsetting
Increasingly the candle group numbers weren't accurate and we were receiving complaints from people who were upset that the number of candles in their group weren't reflected accurately on the entry page.

As a result of these and some additional issues we made the difficult decision not to continue the group element of Light a Candle in our new design.

That said, it is not necessary to "register" or create a profile to light a candle. Anyone can do so. People can also read the messages of the candles but they will need to click into the candle in order to do that.

We recognize that part of what is important to many people who appreciated the groups is a sense of community. As such, we offer the following way to informally make a “group” so that you can continue to connect with others through the candles:

Commit to using a word that you all agree to inside the message (best to use an unusual word or an acronym associated with your “group” rather than a commonly used word like “prayer,” “love,” or “grateful”).
When looking for your group's candles, search on the word you have chosen in the search field in the upper right hand side of the page. As in the image below:

screen shot candle search

All candles with messages containing that word will show. It is then possible to open the candles to read the messages.
After opening a candle within the group, use the back arrow to return to the group rather than clicking on "Back to Candles."

Screen Shot 2015-06-22 at 5.50.26 PM

This way you can dip in and out of your "group" and also quickly see how many candles are lit.

We hope that you and others in your group will continue to use the candles and find them a source of great comfort and healing throughout your journeys.

With kindness,

The Gratefulness Webteam


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Pilgrim123 ....maybe we should put "GRF" after the comments ! that might give us the key word they are talking about so we can find our group !!!!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's what I thought, too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Pilgrim123*_, thank you for contacting the Gratefulness Candle site. 

Incredibly sad to hear people were leaving offensive messages.........

New candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> _*Pilgrim123*_, thank you for contacting the Gratefulness Candle site.
> 
> Incredibly sad to hear people were leaving offensive messages.........
> 
> New candle lit for Bond and Carol


I agree .... people ARE their own worst enemies sometimes !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just awful that people would do that. On my way to light a new candle.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit. When I searched for Bond I found about 4 or 5. I think tomorrow is the one year anniversary of Bond missing. Every day I think what were the chances of that happening and my heart just aches for what Carol has to feel every day.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ....Come Home Bond !!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to Carol 
A new candle lit. 

If you're on FB, please share his flyer, keep the word about Bond out there. 

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So sad the one year date for this is this Sunday.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit. 

Light a Candle


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit. 

One year ago today Bond went missing. Please keep Carol and Bond in your thoughts and prayers and light a new candle. 

Light a Candle

Here is today's update from Bond's FB page, please share his flyer and continue to spread the word about him-


https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts




> No words necessary. Please share.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

The candle site won't work for me today. But praying for Carol & Bond every day


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I also can't get into the candle site today, but my thoughts and prayers are with Bond and Carol. Never give up hope and let's hope he's found safe and sound and then back home where he belongs.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Thinking and praying for Carol and Bond today. There is still hope.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .... still have hope the Bond will be returned !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and prayers continued.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit.....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ..... Have a safe weekend.....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol, make this weekend extra special and come home safely sweet boy.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit. Thinking of Bond and Carol this holiday weekend.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles re-upped ...burning bright !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New candles lit .....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit.....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .... need more candle power !!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up.... please visit when you can and light a few for Carol & Bond !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit. There were about 4 when I just did a search now using Bond GRF.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Candle lit!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit !!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit..... getting dark in there !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit, I found about 4


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lit a new candle for Bond and Carol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Carol and Bond.

It's been awhile since there's been an update on his FB page which is sad to see. You can follow his page here for info and updates.

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts

Share his flyer, keep the word out that Bond is still missing-

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondh...830.1488790504671689/1604763316407740/?type=1


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ..... Always hoping for news !!!!  2 Candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lit a new candle for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles burning for Carol & Bond !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New Candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and prayers continue for Carol and Bond.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Candle lit!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit this morning for Bond and Carol.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Still hoping Bond is reunited with Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol. After reading the post about the dog who fled after being in a car accident and was later found and reunited, I couldn't help but think about Bond and how I wish he would be found and reunited with Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

KathyL said:


> A new candle lit for Bond and Carol. After reading the post about the dog who fled after being in a car accident and was later found and reunited, I couldn't help but think about Bond and how I wish he would be found and reunited with Carol.


I thought the same thing when I read the story .... gotta have hope !!!!

Candles Lit !!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Another candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up .....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol and the hope and prayers continue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol. 

I was having some trouble with the site, was going to light more than one candle, could only get one lit.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit.....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Candle lit for Bond and Carol.
> 
> I was having some trouble with the site, was going to light more than one candle, could only get one lit.


I have problems almost every time I go in. I light my candle first and then try to go back to search to make sure it's lit and almost every time I need to go out and come back to the site and then just do a search. It doesn't seem to be able to do two things. It can't multi-task!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Burning for Carol & Bond !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit.....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

How about a story of hope?....
My breeder is a co-breeder of a dog that jumped a fence in October of last year. The owners of the girl had given up hope and feared she was dead...but she wasn't!! This week she was found at a golf course in the same town she escaped the yard from!! She was gone 11 months and appears to be in good shape. Very few details of the find were revealed.
One of the comments (this was on Facebook) said "Let it be Bond's turn next." Amen to that!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

If only they could talk and tell us where they have been. Our cat was missing for three months. Turned up out of the blue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pammie said:


> How about a story of hope?....
> My breeder is a co-breeder of a dog that jumped a fence in October of last year. The owners of the girl had given up hope and feared she was dead...but she wasn't!! This week she was found at a golf course in the same town she escaped the yard from!! She was gone 11 months and appears to be in good shape. Very few details of the find were revealed.
> One of the comments (this was on Facebook) said "Let it be Bond's turn next." Amen to that!!



Thanks for sharing this wonderful story of hope, think it was really needed. Very glad this girl was found. 

It's been quite awhile since an update has been posted on Bond's FB page which is so sad.

New Candles lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit for Carol & Bond......


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol. CM, I went to Bond's facebook page too and thought the same thing. I truly believe he is out there but the connection hasn't been made.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Page doesn't seem to be working this morning.Will light new candles when it's back up.
Sending Prayers


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Capt Jack, the site is working now. 

I just lit some candles


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New candle burning bright ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and hope and prayers sent every day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update from Bond's FB page*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=ts



Bring Bond Home
August 29 at 8:56am · 




> I have not forgotten my dear Bond. I have every hope that Bond will be returned to me.
> Changes have been made to the Bond page and I will do an update real soon. Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I have not forgotten Bond or Carol either. A new candle lit and the hope continues.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Glowing ....


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

There was a short video I saw either on my Yahoo homepage or my Chrome page of a golden splashing like all heck in a big green Rubbermaid container. The golden had the same head features as Bond. The golden's body was almost shielded. The Rubbermaid container was over a grate. The floor was burnt orange like what's in a auto shop. 

I just spent the last 2 hrs. looking for the video. Can't find it in my history either.
Any of you guys see it?
This is really bugging me.
It was taken on a camera phone by a female. Her right foot was visible through out the video. She had a dark sneaker loafer on.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This one? It was posted on FB, I've seen it on a few other sites too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and prayers said for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lit a new candle and saw 5 other candles for Bond!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Carol and Bond


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ....starting to get a bit dark ....


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up and glowing....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lit a new candle for Bond and Carol -- quite a few candles lit!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Still thinking of Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Candles lit from my husband and me for Carol and Bond. Always in our thoughts and prayers for him to find his way home.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and I continue to hope and pray that Bond is found and reunited with Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New Candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Carol and Bond.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up..... Burning Brightly !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Burning Bright ......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up and Hoping for some word !!!! Staying positive !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mac'sdad said:


> Candles Up and Hoping for some word !!!! Staying positive !


Always stay positive, there's always hope. 

New candles lit.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol and I hope everyday that Bond is found.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up for Bond & Carol ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up and Staying Pawsitive for Bond & Carol !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit, thoughts and prayers continue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Holding Bond and Carol in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit.... For Bond & Carol !!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update from Bond's FB page, Friday, 10/16/15*

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome?fref=nf



> The search for Bond goes on. I follow up on all calls and all the photos that are sent to me and the email address. For all you kind people that are looking for Bond and have photos of lost goldens or goldens that are in shelters and would like to post them to this page please do so. One day one of those goldens will be Bond.
> Thank you everyone for the kind words and encouragement. It means so much to me. Carol, Bonds owner


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol. Her FB post is heartbreaking.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Another candle lit.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ....Mac and I think about Carol & Bond every day !!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit, and the hope and prayers continue.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Another candle lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit for Carol & Bond ....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ...    ....Thinking about Bond and Carol....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ... Still hoping !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

I follow this thread and keep hoping to see good news. 

Is there a most likely theory for this lovely boy? Is he thought to have been stolen?

I'll light a candle too.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thinking of Bond and Carol, another candle lit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

More prayers for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and the hope continues.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Burning for Carol & Bond ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light some candles for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thoughts,Prayers and Wishes for Carol & Bond !!!!!  Candles Lit !


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Haven't been on much lately but still thinking of Bond and Carol daily.

A dog in our area was missing for 5 months and just recently found. Gave me a little renewed hope.

Candles lit.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New candles lit ....burning bright !!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit.....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit for Bond & Carol.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Candle lit!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles burning ....hoping for better holidays for Carol & Bond... <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit, Carol and Bond are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up.... maybe today.... Hoping !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Another candle lit and the hope continues.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit for Carol & Bond......


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lit a new candle and thinking of Bond and Carol this thanksgiving weekend .


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Candle lit I think site has changed and mine did'nt show up for me. Still sending out prayers for Carol & Bond every day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

_* Hope is a renewable option: If you run out of it at the end of the day, you get to start over in the morning. – Barbara Kingsolver.*_

Still hoping and sending prayers for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope and prayers continue that Bond is found and reunited with Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit...Thinking about Carol & Bond !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LOVE this quote-

New candles lit for Bond and Carol.




brianne said:


> _* Hope is a renewable option: If you run out of it at the end of the day, you get to start over in the morning. – Barbara Kingsolver.*_
> 
> Still hoping and sending prayers for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .... Tis the season of miracles !!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol. They are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up ...  !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and the hope continues.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles burning ....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

More prayers for Bond and Carol. Still thinking of them.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up ... Tis the holidays for miracles !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Indeed it is the season for miracles. 

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and I wish and hope from deep in my heart for a miracle.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles burning bright !!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New Candles lit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit .... Hope....Believing and Wishing are high on the priority for Carol & Bond !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit for Bond & Carol ........


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol and hope and prayers continue that he is found and reunited with Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I saw Carols post on Facebook. Praying she and Bond are reunited for Christmas, it's just heartbreaking.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Candle lit for Bond


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up and Burning Bright ..... Hoping...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Another candle lit and still hoping for a Christmas miracle that brings Bond back home.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Praying for a Christmas miracle for Bond and Carol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Hoping ...Candles lit !!!


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

*Candle lit*

I lit a candle for Bond. I have actually lit real candles for your Bond and my Buster. Just found the website. Love to you. I feel your pain.....not quitting on finding my Buster either.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Bustersmom said:


> I lit a candle for Bond. I have actually lit real candles for your Bond and my Buster. Just found the website. Love to you. I feel your pain.....not quitting on finding my Buster either.


 
A candle lit for Buster also.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Burning Bright ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol with hopes that 2016 brings good news and Bond is reunited with Carol. Happy New Year Bond.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles burning ... Hoping !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol

Candles lit for Buster also. 

Sending prayers to you both.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Burning ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond, Carol and Buster


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I live in the town that Bond went missing in. I keep an eye out for him every day. It's been so long; it breaks my heart. Agnes


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up ....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol and Buster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

There is still hope that Bond will be found: here is a heartwarming story of a found Golden after 18 months missing.

www.wcax.com/story/30928020/missing-dog-brought-home


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> There is still hope that Bond will be found: here is a heartwarming story of a found Golden after 18 months missing.
> 
> www.wcax.com/story/30928020/missing-dog-brought-home


Amazing that this dog was lost the day after Bond was lost, and only a couple hundred miles away. HOPE.

Edit: That dog is in amazingly great shape for being on the run that long. I now people were leaving food for him, but still he looks great.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol, praying that he is found safe and well, never give up!.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond. That is a heartwarming story on the dog in Vermont. Never say never right!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit.... and Kathy ...your right Never say never !!!! Always have hope ...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles burning Bright !!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up and burning bright !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles refreshed ...burning bright ... renewed hope and optimism too !!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Candle lit for Bond


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up ..... Thinking of Carol & Bond ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Today a local radio station reported on the reunion of a woman with a dog she lost over a year ago, despite the fact that she had moved to another state. Here's a link to the story: Houston woman reunites with lost dog after one year separation - WTOP. 

Miracles do happen.

Continued prayers for Carol and Bond.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles burning bright...


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Bond come home! I will pray hard for his safe return. Miracles DO happens! Never give up. I have faith that bond will return!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Bond


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Up and burning for Carol & Bond !!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit for Bond


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles burning ....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

_"Faith is believing in something when common sense tells you not to."_
(from the movie, Miracle on 34th Street)


I haven't been posting on this thread as much, but Bond is always there in the back of my mind and in my prayers. Candles lit.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up ! ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Burning ... and thinking about Carol & Bond !!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit .... Still have hope and believe....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol and I also continue to hope.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles burning bright !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond & Carol !!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and I continue to hope that Bond will be found and reunited with Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Bond.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... Thoughts are with them ....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit and hope continues.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit .... Hoping .... !!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Mac and I are thinking of Carol and Bond ! Candles lit ....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New Candles lit, sending prayers


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles shining...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up ... Come home Bond !!!! <3


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol and the hope continues.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit and Burning Bright ....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .... Thinking of Carol & Bond ....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ...Hoping for some news ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle Burning Bright ...


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond & Carol ....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... Hoping ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candles lit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond & Carol Hope to hear an update soon


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles shining bright !!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

:--heart: Candles Lit ...  Thinking of Carol & Bond :--heart:


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... Thinking of Carol & Bond !!!!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol with the hope that someone will find Bond and reunite him with Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ...still hoping !  Staying positive !


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .... Shining Bright !!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond & Carol.... Still hoping for some news !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol with continued hope Bond will be found and returned to Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New candles lit ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol and the hope and prayers continue.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... Still have HOPE !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Burning Bright....  Come home Bond...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Candle lit for Carol and Bond. Thinking of you more than I log on....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .... For Bond & Carol !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up... maybe today !!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

The way is lit ....hoping Bond sees it !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mac'sdad said:


> The way is lit ....hoping Bond sees it !!!!


Absolutely!

New candles lit


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up .... come home Bond.... <3


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol -- the hope continues.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... thinking of Carol & Bond !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ....Maybe, possibly, hoping ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol and I also wish, hope, pray that someone sees Bond and he is returned to Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit.... For Carol & Bond !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles on patrol.... Burning Bright !!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up ....burning a hole in the fog for Bond to see his way .... Thinking of Bond & Carol !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit...    !!! Thinking of Bond and Carol...Keeping our chins up !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thinking of Bond and Carol and hoping and praying he is found and reunited with Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle burning bright ... Carol & Bond in my thoughts !!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit for Carol & Bond .... and a "helpful" Golden friend !!!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I've lit new candles for Bond and Carol but unfortunately have been "locked-out" of GRF since I have my antivirus software. I'm going to light some new candles this morning and hopefully I'm back on track.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit just now and my old candles were still burning along with Mac'sDad candles so the path is well lit!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ...thinking of Bond,Carol & Dr "J" ....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit for Carol,Bond and Dr "J" !


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ...Hoping....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ... still hoping !  Pawsitive thoughts !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol. Always hoping and praying for good news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol -- still hoping.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up and running ...Hoping !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond & Carol ....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond & Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle Burning bright!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ....for Carol, Bond and "Hunter" Mac's and Bonds Dad passed last night !!!! Sad !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mac'sdad said:


> Candles lit ....for Carol, Bond and "Hunter" Mac's and Bonds Dad passed last night !!!! Sad !


I'm so sorry to hear this, my thoughts to all. 

New candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Mac'sdad said:


> Candles lit ....for Carol, Bond and "Hunter" Mac's and Bonds Dad passed last night !!!! Sad !


So sorry to read that Bond and Mac's dad passed.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ....Hoping !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mac'sdad said:


> Candles lit ....for Carol, Bond and "Hunter" Mac's and Bonds Dad passed last night !!!! Sad !


Very sad news. Will light another candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit For Bond & Carol ...burning bright ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome/?fref=ts




> *PLEASE CONTINUE TO SHARE*: as this is a difficult day. A horrific anniversary. Two years ago, Bond went missing from the Wretham MA from the Crackerbarrel Fairgrounds. One of the hardest things is the "not knowing" and the constent endless search for him....but still we search because he is loved and missed dearly. TWO YEARS....TWO YEARS.....and in my heart of hearts, I never thought this would happen....but it did. They say that people need to move on, but how can you without knowing what and where your kids are? How can one do that?? I would not wish this on anyone. The pain is too great....and he is still missing. He needs to be home, and I hope that the person who has him, can find it in there heart to return him safely, no questions asked. He needs to be home with Carol, his kids, his family....his HOME. Someone had to have seen something...no questions asked, we just want him home. Because missing him, is like ripping your guts out daily through your chest. The heartache is just too much. What would you do for your kids?? Bond, we miss you. We love you, and we want you home. We think of you daily, many times daily....and just want you safely home. *PLEASE CONTINUE TO SHARE*....because we have not, and will not, forget about you.....because we love you.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .... Hoping !!!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

The "torches" have been lit I upgraded them to larger candles .... hoping Bond can see them !!!! Come home Bond !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Another candle lit for Bond and Carol. Every time I come on this forum I hope that this is the day I see a "Reunited". I believe he is out there and I hope someone realizes it is Bond and does the right thing.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ...for Bond & Carol...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up and burning bright ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol -- the hope and prayers continue every day.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond & Carol ...


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Haven't been here for a while and this page was my first stop - I was so hoping for good news


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ...Hoping !!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and the hope remains.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .... maybe just maybe !!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Keeping the lights on for Bond... Candles lit ! Come on home Buddy !!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ...  Never forget !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol -- hoping for good news every day.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Burning bright ...hoping for some news !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle up .... Burning bright !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New candle lit ... Hopeful !!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .... Burning bright !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol, always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles ups ...Thinking of Bond and Carol !


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Recharged the candles ...shining bright !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol -- wishing and hoping every day for some good news.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle lit ...still Hoping !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit and burning bright !!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... Hoping !!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles shining the way ....burning bright !!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Bond & Carol on my mind ! Candles Lit ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New candles lit... still hoping !


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

With a heavy heart ...I must add a candle for Carol and "Bond and Mac's Momma" ... just learned of their Mom passing !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mac'sdad said:


> With a heavy heart ...I must add a candle for Carol and "Bond and Mac's Momma" ... just learned of their Mom passing !


I'm so sorry to hear this, run free sweet girl. 
Prayers to her family. 

I lit a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... Thinking of Bond and Carol !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle refueled and burning bright !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit .... glowing bright !!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol and the hope and prayers for his return continue.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Keeping the home flames burning .... Candles Lit !!!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up ... Thinking of Bond and Carol !!!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Still thinking of Bond and Carol and hoping for his eventual return home. Candle lit.

_“In the hour of adversity, be not without hope; for crystal rain falls from black clouds.”
– Nizami_


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light another candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol -- still hoping that someone will find Bond.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New candles lit.... Hoping !!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candles lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... Burning Bright ! Mac wants his brother home ! Tis the season of "Miracles" and I believe ...


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .... Hopeful !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles shining bright !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New candle lit .... burning bright !!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thinking of Bond and Carol and still hoping someone will find him and return him to Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol, hoping there's a miracle and he's home for Christmas.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit for Carol & Bond ...looking for a positive outcome and Bond reunited with Carol... who misses him !!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I think of Bond often.....may there be a Christmas miracle this year......praying...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ....Hoping !!!!

https://www.facebook.com/bringbondhome/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas ! Everyone ... Candles Lit ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol. Hoping and praying that 2017 will bring Bond back home to Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... I agree with KathyL..... hope is still with me !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .... Never Forget ....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol. I wish and hope every day that someone comes forward with information that will help find him.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles burning bright for Carol & Bond ...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles are up and burning bright !!!!! For Bond & Carol


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol x


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... Hoping !!!!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

:--sad::bawling: Mac and Bond's brother ..."Bogie" passed suddenly and I lit another candle to light his way to the bridge ... Candles lit for Bogie,Bond,Hunter,Weezer and Carol & Bev !!! I hope Bond and Bogie have found Mama Weezer and Papa Hunter and are running with the wind !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit .... For Bond & Carol ... wishing hoping !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ..... shining bright ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mac'sdad said:


> :--sad::bawling: Mac and Bond's brother ..."Bogie" passed suddenly and I lit another candle to light his way to the bridge ... Candles lit for Bogie,Bond,Hunter,Weezer and Carol & Bev !!! I hope Bond and Bogie have found Mama Weezer and Papa Hunter and are running with the wind !!!!


I'm really sorry to hear this, will light candles for both. Still hoping and praying Bond finds his way home.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Mac'sdad said:


> :--sad::bawling: Mac and Bond's brother ..."Bogie" passed suddenly and I lit another candle to light his way to the bridge ... Candles lit for Bogie,Bond,Hunter,Weezer and Carol & Bev !!! I hope Bond and Bogie have found Mama Weezer and Papa Hunter and are running with the wind !!!!



I'm sorry to hear that Mac's brother passed so suddenly and my guess is too young.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol. Bond needs to be found and returned to Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

KathyL said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Mac's brother passed so suddenly and my guess is too young.




Yes ....only 7 years young !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ...


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ...


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit for Carol & Bond !!! 

Carol has decided to take down her "Bond" page she feels like she has to move on ! Carol wants everyone here at the forum to know she appreciates all the support the forum members and the rest of the "Golden" community have shown her ! She misses Bond dearly and she will never give up she just needs to continue on and move forward !
I also want to personally thank everyone as well . Your all great people and your kindness and caring is tremendous you all made the loss of Bond a little less painful !!!
Mac gives neck hugs and face washes and High Paws for caring about his brother !!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just lit a new candle for Bond and came here to post and saw Mac's Dad post -- a post that just doesn't feel right to "Thank". I'm sure that had to be one of the hardest things Carol ever did. Many dogs go missing, but this was really being at the wrong place at the wrong time and to not have closure is unsettling. I will continue to hope he will be found and reunited with Carol. You never know, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

i will continue to pray for Bond....I think of him often...hoping he eventually finds his way home...


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks to all of you on the forum .... I don't think it's possible to forget Bond ! I know I won't . Carol is hurting and she needs to try to bring back some happiness in her life ... KathyL you are right ...you NEVER know !!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I too will always keep hoping that Bond will find his way home x


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit thinking of Bond & Carol !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles up and Burning ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

New Candle lit ... Hoping !


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Theres always hope...,:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Nash666 said:


> Theres always hope...,:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:




Very true ...without it we have nothing ...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Candle lit for Bond


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... Still hoping !!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol!.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle up and burning bright !!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit .... you never know !!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mac'sdad said:


> Candles lit .... you never know !!!!


Absolutely!!, on my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Getting a little dark in the universe ...lit a candle hope it helps !!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol!.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit .... good thoughts !!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Another candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... Burning Bright !!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't forgotten you Bond, I've just been side-tracked. A new candle lit and lots of positive thoughts and prayers that you will be found and returned to Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... Hoping !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... burning bright !!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carole.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle lit .... still on my mind !!!!! Hope and Pawsitive Thoughts .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Continued thoughts and prayers for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles burning bright ... thinking of Carol & Bond !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol. I'm always thinking about those two and keep hoping . . .


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thinking of Bond & Carol ....These kind of anniversaries are hard !!!! Still have them in my thoughts !!! Candles are lit !!!! still hopeful and believe !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol x


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit and I still hope that just maybe he will be found and returned to Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ..... Hoping !


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Its been 3 years, my heart breaks for Carol, and Bond.....prayers, always....


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ... yup 3 years


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle for Bond and Carol, always hoping.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol -- still hoping.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing Candles lit ... hoping !!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up and Shining Bright !!!!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

We are new to the forum. Since 2014 we still look for a golden retriever that we rescued and homed. If we ever find him, we will never home him again. We pray for Bond and he must have been soo lucky to have such great family. Carol is waiting for you , dear Bond. We hope both you and Sunny will show up very soon in good health)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Still praying for Bond to find his way home....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

New candle lit, prayers for Bond and Cathy


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Up , Burning Bright !


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol. I'm still hoping for you Bond!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Burning Bright ... Still Hoping !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit .... burning bright !!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Shining and thinking of both ....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for Bond and Carol x


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ... still thinking and remembering ...


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thinking of Bond and Carol -- a new candle lit.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle burning bright....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ... remembering Bond & Carol.... ya never know ... !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Still have Bond and Carol in my thoughts ! Candles Lit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I too think of Bond and Carol often and continue to hope. You're right "you never know". And, sometimes hope keeps us going! New candle lit.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

KathyL said:


> I too think of Bond and Carol often and continue to hope. You're right "you never know". And, sometimes hope keeps us going! New candle lit.



Hope is a very powerful feeling ... I have "hope" and rely on it often !!!:smile2: candles lit ...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I think of Bond and Carol often, you are still in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol, always hoping!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit and prayer for Bond and Carol


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles burning bright !!!! shining the way ... We HOPE !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles Lit !!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit .... Hope Hope and Hoping some more !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ... thinking about Bond & Carol .... tough time of year !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit for Carol & Bond !!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol, hoping for a Christmas miracle.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ... still "Hoping" for some news !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Candle lit


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new year and with that comes renewed hope (and a new candle lit) that Bond is found and returned to Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

New candle lit for Bond and Carol x


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candles lit ..... thinking of Carol & Bond ....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A new candle lit for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a new candle for Bond and Carol.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Haven't been here for a while, on my way to light a new candle for Bond, still hoping......


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks guys ....still think of him everyday !!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I remember when this thread was active every day. Still remembering Bond.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jenn, thank you for posting in here, I am guilty of not frequenting this thread for a while, I will light a candle for him.


----------

